# Videos de Analisis Tecnico y Consultorios sobre valores de Bolsa:



## WallStreet (30 Ago 2008)

*Atendiendo a la sugerencia de un usuari@ del foro, a partir de ahora publicaré todos los videos nuevos que coloque en el blog en este hilo.*

*CONSULTORIO de BOLSA BOLSAKRAK-KOSTAROF*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa y Sr. Erice 29-08-08 

Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Costa y Sr. Erice 29-08-08 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 29 de Agosto de 2008 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Costa de Kostarof.es y del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Sol Melia, Solaria, Acerinox, Solaria y las recomendaciones de las mafias de la Bolsa, Telecinco, Antena 3, Faes, Ercros, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Bbva, Repsol, Iberdrola, Banco Popular, Solaria, Vueling, La Cam, Iberdrola Renovables, Banco Popular, Telefonica e Iberdrola. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa y Sr. Erice 29-08-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Sep 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 1-Septiembre-2.008*

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 1-Septiembre-2.008*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 1 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 7:23 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, tambien nos habla del Indicador VIX y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 1 de Septiembre de 2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Sep 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava y Sr. Costa del 8-09-2.008*

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 8-Septiembre-2.008*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 8 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 7:23 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, tambien nos habla del Indicador VIX y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 8-Septiembre-2.008


*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 8-9-2.008* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 8 de Septiembre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Costa de Kostarof.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: los valores que recomientda, Repsol, Banco Pastor, Mapfre, Iberia, Bbva, Solaria, Técnicas Reunidas, Banco Sabadell, los errores que se suelen cometer en bolsa y los niveles del Ibex 35. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 8-9-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 09-09-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 09-09-2008.* 

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Martes 9 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez, en el video nos analiza varios Indices y Bonos, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Inmobiliaria Colonial y sus recomendaciones para este escenario en el que se encuentran las Bolsas. Aquí lo tienes:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 9-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Sep 2008)

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 10-09-2.008.*

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 10-09-2.008. *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Miercoles 10 de Septiembre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Gamesa, Iberdrola, Telefonica, Inditex, Repsol, Iberdrola y Bbva. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 10-09-2.008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 11-Septiembre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 11-Septiembre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 11 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Viscofan, Gamesa, Sector de Bancos, Bankinter, Inditex y Arcelor Mittal y sus recomendaciones para este escenario de mercado. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 11-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Sep 2008)

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Analisis del nuevo Lunes Negro en las Bolsas y situación de Lehman Brothers.* 

Este archivo fue grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 15 de Septiembre de 2008 a las 17:40 H. En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos analiza en profundidad la quiebra de Lehman Brothers y si hay probabilidades de que se den nuevos casos parecidos a ese en USA o Europa. 
Tambien nos aconseja lo que cree que es mejor hacer en este escenario concreto de mercado, además nos indica cual cree que son los niveles clave de varios índices. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 18-09-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 18-09-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 18 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Jazztel, Iberdrola, analisis de la solvencia de ING, Bbva y el Banco Santander y sus recomendaciones para este escenario de mercado. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 18-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 19-Septiembre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 19-Septiembre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 19 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 19:30 horas, con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Avanzit, Gamesa, Faes, Ibex 35 y Eurostoxx 50, Jazztel, Inmobiliaria Colonial, sectores para invertir, Banco Pastor, Ibex 35 o Mercado Continuo, Zeltia, Ercros, Criteria, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Cintra, Iberdrola Renovables, Iberia y Arcelor Mittal. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 19-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Cicuendez 22-Septiembre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Cicuendez 22-Septiembre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Lunes 22 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 19:30 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cicuendez, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Mapfre, Iberia, La Seda, Banco Popular, Banco Sabadell, Antena 3, Iberdrola, Gamesa, Tubacex, Banco Santander y Cintra. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Cicuendez 22-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 23-Septiembre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 23-Septiembre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Martes 23 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Euro/Dolar, Eurostoxx 50, Bayer, Yahoo!, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Banco Santander, Iberia, Repsol, La Seda, Telefonica, Avanzit y el último Itinere. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 23-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Sierra 24-Septiembre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Sierra 24-Septiembre-2008.* 

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Miercoles 24 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Sierra, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Zeltia, Solaria, Cintra, Jazztel, Telefonica y Bankinter. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Sierra 24-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 25-Septiembre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 25-Septiembre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 25 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 9:44 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Acerinox, Iberdrola, Prisa, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Repsol, Volkswagen y sus recomendaciones para este escenario de mercado, que son: Bankinter, Iberia, Red Electrica, Nh Hoteles, Tubacex y Zardoya Otis. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 25-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Sep 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Erice y Sr. Germá 26-09-08*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Erice y Sr. Germá 26-09-08* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 26 de Septiembre de 2008 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Germá de Invertirbolsa.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Zardoya Otis, Banco Santander, Ferrovial, Bbva, Banco Santander, Telefonica, Natraceutical, Mapfre, ETFs , Gamesa, Grifols, Iberdrola Renovables, Antena 3, La Seda, Fersa, Bankinter, Indra, Banco Popular, Repsol, Afirma (antigua Astroc), Reyal Urbis y Faes. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Germá 26-09-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Sep 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 30-Septiembre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 30-Septiembre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Martes 30 de Septiembre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Bankinter, Bbva, Banco Santander, Iberdrola, Iberdrola Renovables, Ercros, Repsol, explicación sobre Indicadores, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles y Telefonica. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 30-Septiembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Oct 2008)

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 1-10-2.008*

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 1-10-2.008* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Miercoles 1 de Octubre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Costa de Kostarof.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Técnicas Reunidas, productos estructurados, Inmobiliaria del Sur, Iberdrola, Tubacex, Amper, Gamesa y Jazztel. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 1-10-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Oct 2008)

*Los próximos DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán in:*

*Los próximos DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

Aquí teneis actualizados los próximos dividendos que se repartiran, de varias fuentes distintas de información: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Proximos Dividendos. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 Oct 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 6-Octubre-2.008*

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 6-Octubre-2.008*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 6 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 7:23 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, tambien nos habla del Indicador VIX, del Plan de Rescate en algunos paises de Europa y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 6-Octubre-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Oct 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Sierra 7-Octubre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Sierra 7-Octubre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Martes 7 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Sierra, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Bbva, Inditex, Telefonica, Zeltia, La Seda, Técnicas Reunidas, opciones del Banco Santander, Ferrovial, Acerinox, Iberia y el Dow Jones. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Sierra 7-Octubre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Oct 2008)

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 08-10-2.008.*

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 08-10-2.008.* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Miercoles 8 de Octubre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Alcatel, Iberia, Iberdrola, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Repsol, Bankinter y Avanzit. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 08-10-2.008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Oct 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 10-Octubre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 10-Octubre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 10 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banco Santander, Bbva, Grifols, Acerinox, Zeltia, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Oro, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles y Ferrovial. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 10-Octubre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Oct 2008)

*Analisis del Crack Bursatil por el Sr. Cava, del 10-Octubre-2.008*

*Analisis del Crack Bursatil por el Sr. Cava, del 10-Octubre-2.008*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 10 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 22:15 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, en el video nos analiza el crack bursatil que ha ocurrido en los últimos dias, nos comenta cuales han sido las causas que han llevado a que ocurra esto y las consecuencias que todavia faltan por llegar, tambien nos dibuja el escenario bursatil que el cree que será más probable de cumplirse en estos momentos y cuando amaine la tormenta. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Cava 10-Octubre-2008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Oct 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 13-Octubre-2.008*

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 13-Octubre-2.008*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 13 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 7:16 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, tambien nos habla de cual ha sido la razón por la que ha ocurrido el CRACK en las bolsas y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 13-Octubre-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Oct 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Germá 14-10-08*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Germá 14-10-08* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 14 de Octubre de 2008 a las 18:15 horas, con la participación del Sr. Germá de Invertirbolsa.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: valores que dan señal de entrada en el programa Finanfor, Service Point Solutions, La Seda, Unión Fenosa, Banco Santander, Viscofan, Zeltia, Urbas, Afirma (antigua Astroc) y por último Inmobiliaria Colonial. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Germá 14-10-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Oct 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 15-Octubre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 15-Octubre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Miercoles 15 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Corporación Dermoestetica, Gamesa, Zeltia, Mapfre, Grifols, Banco Pastor, Telefonica, Viscofan, Mapfre, Banco Santander e Iberdrola. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 15-Octubre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Oct 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 16-Octubre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 16-Octubre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 16 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 9:44 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola, Jazztel, los niveles del Ibex 35 y sus recomendaciones para este escenario de mercado. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 16-Octubre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Oct 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 17-Octubre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 17-Octubre-2008.* 

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 17 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 19:15 horas, con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: ING, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Afirma (antigua Astroc), Sacyr Vallehermoso, Banco Santander, Iberia, Repsol, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles y los niveles del Ibex 35. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 17-Octubre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Oct 2008)

*Video El Crack Financiero Global 08*

*Video. La Crisis Financiera del 2.008. Entrevista con los lideres de la Banca el 18-10-2.008.*

¿Creen que los ahorros están seguros en los bancos?
¿Defienden la solidez del sistema financiero español?
¿Aprueban las medidas acordadas por la Eurozona?
Los principales banqueros de España han enviado un mensaje conjunto de tranquilidad y aseguran que no hay motivo para temer por los depósitos que los ciudadanos tienen en los bancos.
En el reportaje, los grandes banqueros coinciden en señalar los errores de las entidades internacionales que están en el origen de esta crisis, de la que, insisten, hay que extraer enseñanzas. Todos destacan la solvencia y la solidez del sistema financiero español y apuntan también a los excesos cometidos por parte del sistema financiero internacional como responsable del caos que ha sacudido en las últimas semanas a los mercados.
Emilio Botín, presidente del mayor banco del país, el Banco Santander, asegura que no hay secretos para salir de la crisis y que "la banca tiene que hacer lo que ha hecho siempre: dar los créditos, tomar depósitos, conocer bien a los clientes y ser prudente con los riesgos". Tambien podeis ver un video que explica que son las Hipotecas Subprime. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video. La Crisis Financiera del 2.008. Entrevista con los lideres de la Banca.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Oct 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 20-Octubre-2.008*

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 20-Octubre-2.008*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 20 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 7:16 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 20-Octubre-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Oct 2008)

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 21-10-2.008*

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 21-10-2.008 *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 21 de Octubre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Costa de Kostarof.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Zardoya Otis, Banesto, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Faes, Técnicas Reunidas, Banco Santander, Zeltia, Iberdrola, Zardoya Otis, Divisas, Cintra, Banco Santander, Sol Melia, Bayer, Iberdrola Renovables. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 21-10-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Oct 2008)

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 22-10-2.008.*

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 22-10-2.008.* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Miercoles 22 de Octubre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Repsol, Avanzit, Afirma (antigua Astroc), Sol Melia, Banco Santander, Iberdrola, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Iberdrola Renovables, Gamesa, Acciona, Telefonica, Banco Santander y Repsol. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 22-10-2.008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Oct 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 23-Octubre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 23-Octubre-2008.* 

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 23 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 9:44 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Repsol, Banco Santander, Gamesa, Telefonica y los valores que recomienda si cumplen su criterio de entrada que son: France Telecom, Deutsche Telekom y Telecinco. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 23-Octubre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Oct 2008)

*Video Entrevista Jose M. Garcia Consejero Delegado de Jazztel, el 23-10-2008.*

*Video Entrevista Jose M. Garcia Consejero Delegado de Jazztel, el 23-10-2008. *

José Miguel García, CEO de Jazztel: "La cotización no refleja, para nada, el valor de la compañía'' 
La compañía que preside Leopoldo Fernández Pujals podría verse beneficiada por la crisis. Según ha indicado en una entrevista el responsable ejecutivo de Jazztel, José Miguel García, "las familias, cada vez más, miran la factura", por lo que esperan incrementar el número de clientes de banda ancha gracias a sus ofertas más baratas. Un vistazo a la cotización de Jazztel. 
"Esperamos que vamos a mantener la misma tendencia de crecimiento'', aseguró José Miguel García a Bloomberg Television. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Entrevista Jose M. Garcia Consejero Delegado de Jazztel 23-10-2008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Oct 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 24-10-08*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 24-10-08* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 24 de Octubre de 2008 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: informe breve sobre "Qué es un Crack Bursatil", Gamesa, Banco Santander, Iberdrola, Banco Santander, Banco Popular, Solaria, Iberdrola Renovables, Banco Santander, Iberdrola, Bbva, Banco Popular, Banco Santander, Zeltia, Fortis, Zardoya Otis y niveles del Ibex 35. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 24-10-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Oct 2008)

*Descripción de Recesión, Delincuentes de Wall Street, Activos Tóxicos.*

Descripción de Recesión, Delincuentes de Wall Street, Activos Tóxicos. 

*Video ¿Qué es la Recesión? - Los Delincuentes de Wall Street que estafaron y arruinaron al mundo entero con los Activos Tóxicos - ¿Qué son los Activos Tóxicos?*

El siguiente Video nos explica la definición técnica de Recesión y si realmente estamos dentro de ella, tambien podremos saber los nombres y apellidos de los delincuentes que procovaron la ruina de millones de familias en todo el mundo, pero eso no es lo peor, lo peor es que esas mismas familias pagaremos con nuestros impuestos los millones de dolares que ellos se llevan por habernos arruinado a nosotros y a sus empresas, sabremos los millones de dolares que se llevan esos delincuentes de indemnización por hundir empresas que contaban con más de 100 años de vida, y por último sabremos con que clase de productos y artimañas engañaron, estafaron y arruinaron a todo el mundo.
Tambien podeis ver otro Video muy interesante con la definición de "Hipotecas Subprime".

El Blog de WallStreet: Descripción de Recesión, Delincuentes de Wall Street, Activos Tóxicos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Oct 2008)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación. Si entre los Indices mundiales hay algún chicharro ese es el Ibex 35... jeje... En la tabla podeis ver que 5 valores ponderan el 64,13 % del Ibex, los 30 valores restantes ponderan el 35,87 %, la mayoria de los cuales no llega a ponderar ni un 1 %... IM-PRESIONANTE, vamos que en el Ibex 35 sobran y estorban unos 25 valores. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 29-10-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Oct 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 30-Octubre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 30-Octubre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 23 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 9:44 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Zeltia, Telecinco, Tubacex, Banco Santander y los valores que recomienda si cumplen su criterio de entrada que son: Telecinco, Enagas, France Telecom y Deutsche Telekom. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 30-Octubre-2008. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (31 Oct 2008)

*Sr. Carpatos. La PAUTA de las Elecciones en Estados Unidos.*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Sr. Carpatos. La PAUTA de las Elecciones en Estados Unidos.* 

Este archivo fue grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 30 de Octubre de 2008 a las 18:10 H.
En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos presenta un estudio que abarca desde 1928 hasta la epoca actual, el estudio nos muestra la estadistica de lo que ocurre los 5 dias previos al dia de las elecciones en USA y tambien lo que ocurre despues. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Nov 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 31-Octubre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 31-Octubre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 31 de Octubre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Ferrovial, Avanzit, Iberdrola, Iberdrola Renovables, La Seda de Barcelona, Zeltia, Telefonica, Telecinco, Dogi, Enagas, Endesa, Red Electrica, Jazztel y Corporación Dermoestetica. 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 31-Octubre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Nov 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 3-Noviembre-2.008*

*El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 3-Noviembre-2.008*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 3 de Noviembre del 2.008 a las 7:16 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 3-Noviembre-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Nov 2008)

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 04-11-2.008*

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 04-11-2.008* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 4 de Noviembre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Costa de Kostarof.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Gamesa, Iberdrola, Telefonica, Arcelor Mittal, valores que recomienda en este momento, Zardoya Otis, niveles del Ibex 35, Zeltia, Tecnicas Reunidas, Gamesa, Service Point Solutions, Jazztel, Ercros y sus valores pequeños recomendados. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 04-11-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 Nov 2008)

*Video entrevista a J. M. Garcia y Resultados Jazztel.*

*Video entrevista a J. M. Garcia y Resultados Jazztel.*

He puesto en el blog un video con la entrevista realizada hoy dia 6-11-08 al Sr. Garcia, CEO de Jazztel, además de los documentos Oficiales de los resultados del tercer trimestre del 2.008 y tambien un pequeño resumen de los mismos, aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Resultado Jazztel Tercer Trimestre 2.008 y Video Entrevista a J. M. Garcia

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Nov 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 7-11-08.*

*Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 7-11-08. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 7 de Noviembre del 2.008 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; niveles del Ibex 35, Iberia y sus recomendaciones para obtener beneficios en este escenario en el que se encuentran las Bolsas. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 7-Noviembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Nov 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 07-11-08*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 07-11-08 *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 7 de Noviembre de 2008 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola, Repsol, Banco Santander, Cintra, Endesa, Unión Fenosa, Afirma (antigua Astroc), Iberia, Solaria, Fersa, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Banco Santander, Telefonica, Jazztel, Mapfre, Bankinter, -valores recomendados que son Telecinco, Enagas y Bolsas y Mercados Españoles,-, Iberdrola, Abertis, Bbva, Acerinox, Mapfre, Faes Farma e Inditex. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 07-11-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Nov 2008)

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.*

Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

*El mejor Indicador para anticipar la recesion y la crisis. * 

En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos habla de un Indicador que parecer ser el mejor para anticipar crisis o recesiones, es el Indicador ECRI y ahora mismo está en el peor nivel desde 1.949 que fué cuando se creó este indicador, si se mira hacia atras este indicador seguiria acertando plenamente.
Tambien comenta que no subiremos mientras no se descongele el mercado interbancario. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Carpatos

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Nov 2008)

*Negociaciones de AGENCIAS de todo el Mercado Continuo in:*

*Negociaciones de AGENCIAS de todo el Mercado Continuo:*

He colocado un post en el blog en el que podeis ver las negociaciones y el volumen de compra y venta de agencias para todos los valores del Mercado Continuo, en tiempo real, gratis. Aqui lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: NEGOCIACIONES de Agencias y Valores en Tiempo REAL GRATIS.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Nov 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 13-Noviembre-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 13-Noviembre-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 13 de Noviembre del 2.008 a las 9:44 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: el sector financiero, los derechos y la ampliación del Banco Santander, Cintra, niveles del Ibex 35 y los valores que recomienda si cumplen su criterio de entrada que son: Unión Fenosa, Cintra, Abertis, Bankinter, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Iberdrola y Enagas. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 13-Noviembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Nov 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. RODRIGUEZ 14-11-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. RODRIGUEZ 14-11-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 14 de Noviembre del 2.008 a las 19:15 horas, con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola, Iberdrola Renovables, Telecinco, Tecnicas Reunidas, Inditex, Banco Santander, La Seda de Barcelona, Ferrovial, sector Inmobiliario, FCC, Cintra, Solaria y Mapfre. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 14-Noviembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Nov 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Noviembre-08. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Noviembre-08.*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 17 de Noviembre del 2.008 a las 7:16 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 17-Noviembre-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Nov 2008)

Me gusta este hilo, gracias.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Nov 2008)

*Archivo de Audio Analisis Tecnico Sr. Germá 19-11-08*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Germá 19-11-08* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Miercoles 19 de Octubre de 2008 a las 18:15 horas, con la participación del Sr. Germá de Invertirbolsa.es, en el video nos analiza con el programa Finanfor varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Abengoa, Banco Santander, La Seda de Barcelona, Repsol, Banco Santander, Renta Corporación y Service Point Solutions. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Germá 19-11-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Nov 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 20-11-2008. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 20-11-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 20 de Noviembre del 2.008 a las 9:44 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Repsol, Acciona, Banco Santander, Zardoya Otis y sus recomendaciones en el minuto de oro. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 20-Noviembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Nov 2008)

*VIDEO Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. SAEZ 21-11-08. HOY:*

*VIDEO Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. SAEZ 21-11-08.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 21 de Noviembre del 2.008 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; primero llaman a la CNMV para preguntar por la falta de información del tema de Repsol, Criteria y Sacyr Vallehermoso, y luego nos analiza Zeltia. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 21-Noviembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Nov 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 21-11-08*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 21-11-08 *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 21 de Noviembre de 2008 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Santander, Criteria, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Tecnicas Reunidas, Mapfre, resumen de la Historia de Fannie Mae y Freddie Mac, Unión Fenosa, Faes Farma, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Enagas, Iberdrola, Telefonica, Repsol, Faes Farma y Zardoya Otis. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 21-11-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Nov 2008)

*Plataforma de Trading para 3000 CFDs con TIEMPO REAL GRATIS.*

*Plataforma de Trading para 3000 CFDs con TIEMPO REAL GRATIS.*

He colocado en el Blog un Formulario que si lo rellenais y enviais podreis conseguir una prueba GRATUITA de la Plataforma de Trading HanseTrader en la cual podreis ver GRATIS TIEMPO REAL y Graficos de más de 3000 CFDs de acciones, Indices y Monedas.

Aquí teneis el Formulario para pedir la PRUEBA GRATIS de la Plataforma:

El Blog de WallStreet: Prueba GRATIS la Plataforma HanseTrader con TIEMPO REAL de 3000 CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Nov 2008)

*VIDEO. Documental y Debate CRACK 1929 y 2008.*

*VIDEO. Documental y Debate CRACK 1929 y 2008.*

Crack del 29. ¿Está la historia condenada a repetirse?
Cuarto Milenio desvela las diferencias y similitudes de nuestra crisis con el Crack del 29

EL CRACK DEL 29. Los expertos la catalogan como la mayor crisis financiera de la historia. La desesperación y la desconfianza reinantes propiciaron un alto índice de suicidios entre todos aquellos que veían como sus ahorros se esfumaban. El asesor financiero del programa Ajuste de cuentas, Vicens Catellano, el secretario de economía de la Federación Socialista Madrileña, Antonio Miguel Carmona, y el psiquiatra José Cabrera darán las claves para superar la crisis emocional y monetaria que produce la recesión actual y trazarán el paralelismo existente entre el crack del 1929 y el de 2008. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: VIDEO. Documental y Debate sobre el CRACK de 1929 y 2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Nov 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 26-11-2008. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 26-11-2008.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Miercoles 26 de Noviembre del 2.008 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Deutsche Telekom, Iberia, Avanzit, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Iberdrola Renovables y sus recomendaciones en el minuto de oro: Enagas, Cintra y Banco Popular. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 26-Noviembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Nov 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. PAREJA 27-11-2008. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. PAREJA 27-11-2008.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 27 de Noviembre de 2008 a las 9:44 h., con la participación del Sr. Pareja de Caibolsa.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Euro/Dolar, Repsol y los valores que recomienda comprar si cumplen su criterio de entrada que son: Iberia y Endesa. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Pareja 27-Noviembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Nov 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 28-11-08*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 28-11-08* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 28 de Noviembre de 2008 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Los 6 valores que recomiendan que son: Telefonica, Endesa, Banco Popular, Iberdrola, Indra y Telefonica, analisis de: Solaria, Fersa, Acerinox, Banco Popular, Red Electrica, Euro/Dolar, niveles Ibex 35, Española del Zinc, Iberdrola Renovables, Ercros, Enagas, Gamesa, Sacyr Vallehermoso, historia resumen de Inmobiliaria Colonial y reclamación sobre la Plataforma de Bankinter. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 28-11-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Nov 2008)

*Sr. CARPATOS La PAUTA de DICIEMBRE ►*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Sr. Carpatos. La PAUTA Estacional de DICIEMBRE.*

En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos comenta el contenido de un estudio que indica lo que ocurre a partir del lunes siguiente al dia de Acción de Gracias hasta el último dia del año (desde el Lunes 1-12 al 31-12), en diversos espacios temporales, los últimos 107 años, los últimos 20 años y los últimos 10 años.
El estudio tambien muestra por separado las estadisticas en periodos bajistas y periodos alcistas. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Carpatos

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Dic 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 01-12-2.008. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 01-12-2.008. HOY: *

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 1 de Diciembre del 2.008 a las 7:16 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 01-Diciembre-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Dic 2008)

*Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. COSTA 02-12-08. HOY:*

*Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. COSTA 02-12-08. HOY:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 2 de Diciembre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Costa de Kostarof.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Jazztel, Iberdrola, Almirall, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Campofrio, Banco Santander, Gamesa y los niveles del Ibex 35. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 02-12-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Dic 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. PAREJA 4-12-2008. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. PAREJA 4-12-2008.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 4 de Diciembre de 2008 a las 9:44 h., con la participación del Sr. Pareja de Caibolsa.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Metrovacesa, Banco Santander, Acciona, Endesa, niveles del Ibex 35 y los valores que recomienda comprar si cumplen su criterio de entrada que son: Ferrovial, Abertis, Abengoa, Endesa. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Pareja 4-Diciembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 Dic 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 5-12-08*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 5-12-08 *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 5 de Diciembre de 2008 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Gas Natural, Telefonica, niveles del Ibex 35, Bono Bund, Petroleo, Iberdrola, Solaria, -sus recomendaciones de valores que son: Banco Popular, Banesto, Bankinter, Cintra, Enagas, Iberdrola, Telecinco, Telefonica y Repsol-, Mapfre, La Seda de Barcelona, Zeltia, Zardoya Otis y Ebro Puleva. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 5-12-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Dic 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 8-12-08. De HOY in:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 8-12-08.*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 8 de Diciembre del 2.008 a las 7:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 08-Diciembre-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Dic 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. CICUENDEZ 10-12-08. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. CICUENDEZ 10-12-08.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Miercoles 10 de Diciembre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cicuendez, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Tecnicas Reunidas, Sol Melia, Funespaña, Inditex, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Telefonica, Bbva, Iberdrola, Banco Popular, Bankinter, La Seda de Barcelona y por último Iberdrola Renovables. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Cicuendez 10-Diciembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Dic 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 11-12-2008. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 11-12-2008. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 11 de Diciembre del 2.008 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Cintra, Iberdrola, Iberdrola Renovables, Inditex, La Seda de Barcelona y sus recomendaciones en el minuto de oro, si cumplen el criterio de entrada, que son: Iberdrola, Banco Popular, Bankinter, Bbva y Telefonica. El video dura 15 minutos y pesa 30 megas. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 11-Diciembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Dic 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. VICHO 12-12-2008.*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. VICHO 12-12-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 12 de Diciembre del 2.008 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Vidrala, FCC, Bbva, Criteria, Telefonica, Inditex, Acerinox, Banco Popular, Telecinco, Repsol, Euro/Dolar, Iberdrola, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles y Jazztel.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si quereis descargaros el archivo en formato .mp3. 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 12-Diciembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Dic 2008)

*Sr. CARPATOS. ¿Cuanto ha ganado la BOLSA desde 1942?*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Sr. CARPATOS. ¿Cuanto ha ganado la BOLSA desde 1942?*

En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos comenta el contenido de un estudio que indica la rentabilidad media obtenida cada año y tambien de todo el periodo conjunto comprendido desde 1942 hasta el 2008.

El estudio muestra la rentabilidad obtenida teniendo en cuenta la inflación y los dividendos que pagan las empresas. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Carpatos

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Dic 2008)

*VIDEO. Delincuentes de Wall Street segunda parte:*

*VIDEO. Delincuentes de Wall Street segunda parte:*

Os dejo un Video de continuación de la saga "Delincuentes de Wall Street", esta vez se trata de Bernard Madoff, el que ya es el mayor estafador de la historia, hasta que aparezca un sustituto. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video. Delincuentes de Wall Street segunda parte, Bernard Madoff.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Dic 2008)

*Archivo Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. COSTA 15-12-08*

*Archivo Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. COSTA 15-12-08 *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 15 de Diciembre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Costa de Kostarof.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: sus recomendaciones, Euro/Dolar, Duro Felguera, Tecnicas Reunidas, Prisa, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Criteria, Bbva, La Seda de Barcelona, Banco Santander, Bbva, Telefonica, Sol Melia, Bankinter, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles e Inditex. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Costa 15-12-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Dic 2008)

*A. Audio Analisis Tecnico Sr. RODRIGUEZ 16-12-08.*

*A. Audio Analisis Tecnico Sr. RODRIGUEZ 16-12-08. *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 16 de Diciembre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Cintra, Iberdrola, Acciona, Banco Santander, FCC, Zardoya Otis, Banco Santander y Telefonica. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 16-12-2.008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Dic 2008)

*Calendario BOLSA con los dias Festivos en Navidad:*

*Calendario BOLSA con los dias Festivos en Navidad:*

Os dejo el calendario en el que podeis ver los dias festivos que quedan del año 2008 en Bolsas europeas y americanas, aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, CME, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX - 2.008 

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 Dic 2008)

No tienes los del 17 y 18 de diciembre? ::

Gracias por la labor, yo lo escucho casi siempre... 

Saludos...


----------



## Dolmen (19 Dic 2008)

Yo también escucho casi todos. 

Gracias, WallStreet.


----------



## WallStreet (20 Dic 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 19-12-08:*

Los de los dias 17 y 18 no los tengo, no he podido grabarlos, lo siento...

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 19-12-08: *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 19 de Diciembre de 2008 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Mapfre, Iberdrola, La Seda de Barcelona, Banco Santander, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Bankinter, Inditex, Criteria, La Seda de Barcelona, Iberdrola y Acciona. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 19-12-08

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Dic 2008)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 23-12-08 HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 23-12-08 HOY:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 23 de Diciembre de 2008 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Iturralde de elanalisistecnico.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola Renovables, Fortis, Criteria, Gamesa, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Cintra, Bankinter, Viscofan, Iberdrola, Telefonica, Banco Popular y sus consejos para el año 2.009. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Iturralde 23-12-2.008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Dic 2008)

*Calendario Bolsas USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.009:*

*Calendario de Bolsas y Vencimientos de Futuros para USA, CME, Mercado Continuo, MEFF y EUREX para el año 2.009.*

Ya está disponible en el Blog el calendario de bolsas para el 2.009 (tambien estan incluidos los últimos meses de 2.008). Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, CME, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX 2.009

*Saludos y Feliz Navidad... *


----------



## WallStreet (29 Dic 2008)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-12-2.008. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-12-2.008. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 29 de Diciembre del 2.008 a las 7:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, Bono Bund, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 29-Diciembre-2.008

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Dic 2008)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 30-12-2008. HOY in:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 30-12-2008. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Martes 30 de Diciembre del 2.008 a las 9:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Telecinco, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Banco Santander, Repsol y sus recomendaciones en el minuto de oro, si cumplen el criterio de entrada, que son: Acciona, Iberdrola, Iberdrola Renovables y Gas Natural. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 30-Diciembre-2008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (31 Dic 2008)

*2.008 El PEOR año de la Historia en las Bolsas.*

*2.008 El PEOR año de la Historia para las Bolsas de todo el Mundo. *

He colocado en el blog un gráfico del Ibex 35 de 15 meses, en velas semanales, con un resumen de lo que ha dado de sí el Indice en ese espacio temporal.
Tambien he puesto un comentario sobre los acontecimientos ocurridos en este agitado 2.008. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: 2.008 El peor año de la Historia en las Bolsas Mundiales.

Saludos y Feliz Año Nuevo a tod@s...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Ene 2009)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, a fecha de cierre del 2-1-2.009, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación. Si entre los Indices mundiales hay algún chicharro ese es el Ibex 35... jeje... En la tabla podeis ver que 5 valores ponderan el 65,72 % del Ibex 35, los 30 valores restantes ponderan el 34,28, la mayoria de los cuales no llega a ponderar ni un 1 %... IM-PRESIONANTE. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 02-01-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Ene 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 05-Enero-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 05-Enero-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 5 de Enero del 2.009 a las 7:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, Bono Bund, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 05-Enero-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Ene 2009)

*Video PATRICIA CONDE con mensaje a Analistas, Brokers y al Nikkei.*

*Video de Patricia Conde con el mensaje a Analistas, Brokers y hasta al Índice Nikkei. *

Dejo aquí un video que me ha hecho mucho gracia jeje... además sale Patricia Conde ... Siempre es bueno empezar el año con una sonrisa... jeje... Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Patricia Conde con mensaje a Analistas, Brokers y al Nikkei.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Ene 2009)

*A. Audio Analisis Tecnico Sr. RODRIGUEZ 07-01-09.*

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 07-01-2.009. *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Miercoles 7 de Enero de 2009 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: La Seda de Barcelona, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Ercros, Inditex, Endesa, Gas Natural, Arcelor Mittal, Iberdrola Renovables y Cintra. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 07-01-2.009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Ene 2009)

*VIDEO Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 08-01-09.*

*Estrategias para el año 2.009 en Fondos de Inversión, por el Sr. Alvargonzalez.*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia TV el Jueves 8 de Enero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez de Profim.es, en el video nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse en los distintos tipos de Fondos de Inversión y nos resume cuales pueden ser las mejores estrategias para actuar en Fondos de Inversión durante el año 2.009. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 08-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Ene 2009)

*Sr. CARPATOS ¿Como se presenta el año 2.009 para las Bolsas?*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Sr. Carpatos ¿Como se presenta el año 2.009 para las Bolsas? *

Este archivo fue grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 8 de Enero de 2009 a las 18:20 H.
En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos ofrece su opinión sobre como cree que se comportarán las Bolsas en el año 2.009, para ello se basa en distintos tipos de indicadores como por ejemplo el volumen de recompras de acciones de las compañias más grandes o la cantidad de reembolsos de fondos que todavia estan pendientes de realizarse. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 09-01-09*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 09-01-09 *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 9 de Enero de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: ING, Telefonica, Iberdrola, Inditex, Viscofan, Acerinox, La Seda de Barcelona, Enagas, Vueling, Cintra, Europac, Fortis, Euro/Dolar, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Solaria y sus consejos y recomendaciones para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 09-01-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Ene 2009)

*TABLA con coste de 1 punto porcentual en futuros.*

Tabla de los Futuros de Índices más importantes con el coste que tendremos que asumir por cada punto porcentual que se mueva cada uno de ellos, en dólares los americanos y en euros para todos.

Para los que operamos con futuros no hace falta decir lo importante que es saber cuanto cuesta cada punto o tick minimo del producto en el que operamos, aparte de saber eso, para mí es más importante saber cuanto cuesta cada punto porcentual de movimiento de los futuros más importantes, la mayoria de futuros de índices (europeos y yankis) se mueven practicamente el mismo o parecido porcentaje todos los dias. 

¿Y para qué sirve saber eso?... jeje... pues para gestionar el riesgo y apalancamiento que asumimos en cada entrada, que sin duda es lo más importante que debemos controlar a la hora de operar, sabiendo que todos los indices se mueven practicamente igual y el coste en dinero de cada punto porcentual sólo nos faltaria aplicar a rajatabla "Las 3 emes". Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Tabla con Coste de cada punto porcentual de los Futuros más Importantes.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Ene 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-01-09. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-01-09. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 12 de Enero del 2.009 a las 7:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, Bono Bund, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 12-Enero-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 12-01-09.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 12-01-09.*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 12 de Enero del 2.009 a las 18:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Doblado de Bolsagora.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Lección de Historia, Repsol, Iberdrola, Telefonica, Cintra, Banco Popular, Euro/Dolar, Natraceutical, Iberdrola y sus recomendaciones. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Doblado 12-01-2.009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 13-01-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 13-01-09. HOY:* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 13 de Enero de 2.009 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Iturralde de elanalisistecnico.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Santander, Campofrio, Iberia, Fortis, Banco Santander, Bbva, Iberdrola, Service Point Solutions y Gamesa. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Iturralde 13-01-2.009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Ene 2009)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. SIERRA 14-Enero-2009. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. SIERRA 14-Enero-2009. HOY:* 

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Miercoles 14 de Enero del 2.009 a las 19:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Sierra, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banco Santander, Bbva, Gamesa, Tecnicas Reunidas y Bolsas y Mercados Españoles. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Sierra 14-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Ene 2009)

*Estrategias F. de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY:*

*Estrategias F. de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia TV el Jueves 15 de Enero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para actuar en Fondos de Inversión. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 15-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Ene 2009)

*Video A. Técnico y Filosofia Sr. SAEZ 16-Enero-2009. HOY:*

*Video A. Técnico y Filosofia Sr. SAEZ 16-Enero-2009. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 16 de Enero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Iberia, Banco Popular, tambien nos comenta su opinión sobre la pandilla de estafadores y delincuentes que se aprovechan de los inversores, y sus recomendaciones en el minuto de oro. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 16-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. GERMÁ 16-01-09.*

*Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Germá 16-01-09*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 16 de Enero de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Germá de Invertirbolsa.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Ercros, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Telefonica, Zeltia, Solaria, Cintra, Arcelor Mittal, Ibex 35, Tecnicas Reunidas, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Acciona, Endesa, Banco Santander, Bbva, Inditex, Grifols, Urbas, Reyal Urbis, Montebalito y el Euro/Dolar. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Germá 16-01-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Ene 2009)

*Audio Sr. CARPATOS La Pauta del Mes de Enero.*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

¿Como cierra el año si Enero es bajista o alcista? *

En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos presenta un estudio con estadisticas de más de 50 años que nos muestra como cerraron los años en los que el mes de enero era bajista o alcista. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Ene 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Enero-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Enero-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 19 de Enero del 2.009 a las 7:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, Bono Bund, tambien nos habla sobre el efecto Obama y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 19-Enero-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 21-01-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 21-01-09. HOY:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Miercoles 21 de Enero de 2.009 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Iturralde de elanalisistecnico.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Santander, Bbva, Telefonica, Mapfre, Prisa, Iberdrola, además de su recomendación sobre Grifols y algunos consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Iturralde 21-01-2.009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Ene 2009)

*Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ 22-01-09.*

*Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ 22-01-09. 

Estrategias F. de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia TV el Jueves 22 de Enero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para actuar en Fondos de Inversión. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 22-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO 22-01-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO 22-01-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 22 de Enero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Lingotes Especiales, Repsol, Bankinter, Iberia, Solaria, Iberdrola Renovables y sus recomendaciones en el minuto de oro, si cumplen el criterio de entrada, que son: Grifols, Iberdrola y Repsol. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 22-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Ene 2009)

*Audio Sr. CARPATOS. Niveles a vigilar y ¿que son los CDS?*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Niveles a vigilar y ¿Qué son los Credit Default Swaps? *

Este archivo fue grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 22 de Enero de 2009 a las 18:20 H.
En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos informa de cuales son los niveles a vigilar en el S&P 500.
Tambien nos explica que son los Credit Default Swaps y en que niveles está en España y otros paises europeos. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 23-01-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 23-01-09:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 23 de Enero del 2.009 a las 19:05 horas, con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Santander, Cintra, Ferrovial, Unión Fenosa, Prisa, Telecinco, Ence, Banco Pastor, Jazztel, Ercros, Iberdrola Renovables, Grifols, Mapfre y La Seda de Barcelona. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 23-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 23-01-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 23-01-09:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 23 de Enero de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Grifols, Iberdrola, Banco Santander, Bbva, Iberdrola, Enagas, Faes, Zardoya Otis, Banco Santander, Iberdrola Renovables, La Seda de Barcelona, Telefonica, Euro/Dolar, Banco Santander, Bankinter, Ercros, Endesa y Ebro Puleva. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 23-01-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Ene 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Enero-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Enero-2.009. HOY: *

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 26 de Enero del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y el Bono Bund. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 26-Enero-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SIERRA 27-01-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SIERRA 27-01-09:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Martes 27 de Enero del 2.009 a las 19:05 horas, con la participación del Sr. Sierra, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Iberdrola, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Afirma (antigua Astroc), Grifols, Zeltia, Bbva, Gas Natural, Red Electrica, Indra, Acerinox y Telefonica. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Sierra 27-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO 28-01-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO 28-01-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Miercoles 28 de Enero del 2.009 a las 19:05 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banesto, Tubos Reunidos, Grifols, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Tecnicas Reunidas, Repsol, Gamesa, Mapfre, Telefonica, Cintra y por último Iberdrola. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 28-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Ene 2009)

*Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

*Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia TV el Jueves 29 de Enero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 29-Enero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Ene 2009)

*Analisis y Consultorio del Sr. CAVA del 30-01-09. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Tecnico y Consultorio del Sr. CAVA del 30-Enero-09*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 30 de Enero del 2.009 a las 9:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Prisa, Cintra, Telefonica, S&P 500, su opinión sobre la Inflación, Banco Popular y por último la pauta de Enero. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Tecnico y Consultorio del Sr. Cava del 30-Enero-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (31 Ene 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. ESPÍN 30-01-09*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. ESPÍN 30-01-09 *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 30 de Enero de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Enagas, Cepsa, Zeltia, Tecnicas Reunidas, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Banco Santander, Telefonica, Zardoya Otis, Cintra, Service Point Solutions y Bolsas y Mercados Españoles. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Espín 30-01-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Feb 2009)

*Sr. CARPATOS, Los Peligros de la Operativa On Line:*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Niveles a vigilar, peligros de la operativa On line y las recomendaciones de la Banca *

En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos informa de cuales son los niveles a vigilar en el S&P 500.
Tambien nos comenta los datos de un estudio estadistico que compara la operativa de hace años (operativa por telefono) a la operativa de ahora (operativa On Line, por internet) y tambien otro estudio sobre las recomendaciones de la Banca de Inversión. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Feb 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 2-Febrero-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 2-Febrero-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 2 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 2-Febrero-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 02-02-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 02-02-09:*
Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 2 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 18:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Doblado de Bolsagora.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Acciona, Cintra, Iberia, Criteria, Gas Natural, Oro, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles y el riesgo de los Bonos de empresas. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Doblado 02-02-2.009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Feb 2009)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 03-02-09. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 03-02-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Martes 3 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 19:05 horas, con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Criteria, Banco Santander, Telefonica, Grifols, Microsoft, Enagas, Afirma (antigua Astroc), Gamesa, Mapfre, Tubos Reunidos y General Motors. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 03-Febrero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. CICUENDEZ 04-02-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. CICUENDEZ 04-02-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Miercoles 4 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cicuendez, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Funespaña, Repsol, Iberia, Zeltia, Gas Natural, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Tubacex y sus recomendaciones en el minuto de oro. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Cicuendez 4-Febrero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 Feb 2009)

*Audio Sr. CARPATOS Niveles a Vigilar en el S&P 500:*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Los Niveles a vigilar en el Futuro Mini SP 500. *

Este archivo fue grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 5 de Febrero de 2009 a las 18:20 H. 
En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos informa de cuales son los niveles a vigilar en el futuro Mini S&P 500, tambien nos comenta la importancia de los volumenes negociados en esos niveles. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 06-02-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 06-02-09:* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 6 de Febrero de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola, Enagas, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Iberdrola Renovables, Acciona, Viscofan, Jazztel, Euro/Dolar, Tecnicas Reunidas, Inditex, Acciona, Iberdrola, Banco Santander, Bbva, Prosegur, Catalana Occidente, Acciona, Bankinter, Mapfre, Iberia, La Seda de Barcelona y Service Point Solutions. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 06-02-09 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Feb 2009)

*VIDEO: El FIN de Wall Street - The END of Wall Street*

*VIDEO: El FIN de Wall Street - The END of Wall Street *

El video fue realizado el 5 de Enero de 2.009, consta de tres capítulos reunidos en el mismo video.

Primer Capítulo: ¿Qué sucedió? 

Segundo Capítulo: ¿Por qué sucedió?

Tercer Capítulo: ¿Qué va a suceder? 

Pd... En Junio de 2.007 tambien publiqué un video en el que se explicaba cómo y cuando iba a explotar la Burbuja Inmobiliara, ese video ya llevaba mucho tiempo circulando por internet, un año despues el sistema financiero ha reventado por la avaricia de unos pocos delincuentes que manejaban el sistema financiero, el enlace está dentro del post. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video: El Fin de Wall Street - The End of Wall Street

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 10-02-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 10-02-09. HOY:* 

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 10 de Febrero de 2009 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola, Gamesa, Fluidra, Zeltia, Bbva, Banco Santander, Tecnicas Reunidas, Iberia, Telefonica, Inditex, Iberdrola, Lección de Historia, Abertis y Solaria. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 10-02-2.009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO 12-02-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO 12-02-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 12 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Santander, Iberdrola, Amper, Unión Fenosa, Telefonica y sus recomendaciones de entrada en el minuto de oro, si cumplen su criterio de entrada, que son: Bankinter, Amper y Telecinco. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 12-Febrero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Feb 2009)

*AUDIO Las Historias del Sr. CARPATOS:*

*AUDIO Las Historias del Sr. CARPATOS:

Niveles SP 500, Hipotecas Multidivisa y El Exceso de confianza. *

Este archivo fue grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 12 de Febrero de 2009 a las 18:20 H. 
En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos informa de cuales son los niveles a vigilar en el futuro Mini S&P 500, tambien nos comenta varios casos de operadores que se arruinaron en unas pocas horas con la volatilidad de las divisas y por último nos expone un estudio sobre el exceso de confianza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 13-02-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 13-02-09: *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 13 de Febrero de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Bankinter, Ferrovial, Banco Santander, Iberia, Faes Farma, Banco Santander, Bbva, Iberdrola, Telefonica, Euro/Dolar, Adolfo Dominguez, Enagas, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Mapfre, Iberdrola Renovables, Gas Natural e Inypsa. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 13-02-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Feb 2009)

*Los PROXIMOS DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

*Los PROXIMOS DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

Aquí teneis los próximos dividendos que se repartiran, de varias fuentes distintas de información: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Proximos Dividendos. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Feb 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 16-Febrero-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 16-Febrero-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 16 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500, el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 16-Febrero-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 17-02-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 17-02-09. HOY:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 17 de Febrero de 2009 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Popular, Enagas, Abengoa, Iberdrola, Almirall, Zeltia, Banco Santander, Bbva y los niveles del Ibex 35. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Rodriguez 17-02-2.009. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO 19-02-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO 19-02-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 19 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Gamesa, Iberia, Iberdrola y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 19-Febrero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 20-02-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 20-02-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 20 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 9:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Bono Bund, niveles del Ibex 35, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Banco Popular, Avanzit y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 20-Febrero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Feb 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 23-Febrero-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 23-Febrero-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 23 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y el Bono Bund. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 23-Febrero-2.009 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Feb 2009)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35. De HOY:*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35. De HOY: *

He realizado una tabla con la composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, a fecha de cierre del 24-02-2.009, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación. En la anterior tabla de ponderaciones del 02-01-2.009 teniamos el Ibex 35 en los 9.486,3 puntos, hoy lo tenemos en los 7.483,4 puntos, lo que supone un descenso del 19 % en menos de dos meses, o lo que es lo mismo, el Ibex 35 está en niveles de diciembre del 2.003.
Respecto a las ponderaciones hay ligeros cambios con la tabla anterior, disminuye un poco la ponderación de los 5 grandes del Ibex y aumenta la de los 30 restantes. Aquí la teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 24-02-2009. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Feb 2009)

*Resultados JAZZTEL Cuarto Trimestre y año completo 2.008.*

*Resultados JAZZTEL Cuarto Trimestre y año completo 2.008.*

Aquí teneis los Resultados de Jazztel del cuarto Trimestre y del año completo 2.008, para el que no los haya visto todavia:

El Blog de WallStreet: Resultados Jazztel Cuarto Trimestre y año completo 2.008.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Feb 2009)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 26-02-09. HOY:*

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 26-02-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 26 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Endesa, Repsol, Telefonica, Acciona, Avanzit y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 26-Febrero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Feb 2009)

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia TV el Jueves 26 de Febrero del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 26-Febrero-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Feb 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 27-02-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 27-02-09: *

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 27 de Febrero de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Ebro Puleva, Zeltia, Enagas, Iberdrola, Banco Santander, Unión Fenosa, Mapfre, Banco Santander, Iberdrola, Telefonica, Indra, Acerinox, Tubos Reunidos, Endesa, Banco Popular, Renault y Jazztel. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 27-02-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Mar 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 2-Marzo-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 2-Marzo-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 2 de Marzo del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y el Bono Bund. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 02-Marzo-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Mar 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 02-03-2.009:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 02-03-2.009:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 2 de Marzo del 2.009 a las 18:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Doblado de Bolsagora.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Sos Cuetara, Endesa, Banco Santander, Grifols, Cintra, Endesa y Telefonica. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Doblado 02-03-2.009. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Mar 2009)

*Video Analisis Técnico Sr. MORO 05-03-2009. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO 05-03-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 5 de Marzo del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Popular, Bbva, Inditex, Telefonica y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 05-Marzo-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 Mar 2009)

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia TV el Jueves 5 de Marzo del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 05-Marzo-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Mar 2009)

*AUDIO Las Historias del Sr. CARPATOS:*

*AUDIO Las Historias del Sr. CARPATOS:

¿Cuánto se mueve el SP500 por tramos horarios?* 

Este archivo fue grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 5 de Marzo de 2009 a las 18:20 H. 
En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos presenta un estudio realmente interesante y útil que se puede utilizar para hacer trading. El estudio nos informa de las estadisticas de lo que ocurre por tramos horarios en el futuro Mini S&P 500, esta pauta de horarios junto con la pauta del último dia del mes, la de los festivos en USA y la de los vencimientos de futuros (ya publicadas en este blog), en mi opinión son las que mejor funcionan. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Mar 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 9-Marzo-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 9-Marzo-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 9 de Marzo del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y el Bono Bund. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 09-Marzo-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Mar 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES y Sr. ESPÍN 19-03-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES y Sr. ESPÍN 19-03-09. HOY:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 19 de Marzo de 2.009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Bolinches de Bolsacash.com y el Sr. Espín, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Gas Natural, Mapfre, Renta Corporación, Vertice 360, Viscofan, Banco Santander, Diccionario, Divisas, Telefonica, Arcelor Mittal, Bbva, Repsol, ING, ACS, Ibex 35, Iberdrola, Gas Natural, Telefonica, Iberdrola y Banco Santander.
Tambien he puesto un enlace por si alguien quiere descargar el archivo en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Bolinches y Sr. Espín 19-03-2.009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Mar 2009)

*Video. SUBPRIME La crisis de la economía basura:*

*Video. SUBPRIME La crisis de la economía basura:*

He colgado en el Blog el Documental que emitió TVE 2 el 10 de Marzo de 2.009 sobre todo el tema relacionado con las Hipotecas Subprime, los delincuentes de Wall Street, etc, etc... Tambien he puesto los enlaces por si alguien quiere descargarselo en Alta Calidad. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video. SUBPRIME. La crisis de la economía basura

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Mar 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 23-Marzo-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 23-Marzo-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 23 de Marzo del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 y el Bono Bund. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 23-Marzo-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Mar 2009)

*Los mejores programas PORTABLES de la RED gratis:*

*Los mejores programas PORTABLES de la RED gratis:*

He creado en el Blog un nuevo hilo en el que recopilaré los mejores programas portables gratis que encuentre en internet, antes de publicar cualquier programa siempre compruebo que funcione correctamente.

Las ventajas de los programas PORTABLES son muchas. En el siguiente enlace teneis información sobre los programas portables y el primer portable que he colocado:

El Blog de WallStreet: Programas Portables GRATIS

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Abr 2009)

*VIDEO ANALISIS TECNICO Sr. MORO HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 02-04-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 2 de Abril del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: La Seda de Barcelona, Jazztel, Euro/Dolar, Ferrovial, Abertis y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he puesto un enlace por si allguien quiere descargarse el video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 02-Abril-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Abr 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO y Sr. ORTEGA 03-04-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO y Sr. ORTEGA 03-04-09:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 3 de Abril de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es y del Sr. Ortega, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Nasdaq 100, Zeltia, Inditex, Bankinter, Avanzit, Iberdrola, Banco Santander, Bbva, Banco Popular, Cintra, Gas Natural, Repsol, Unión Fenosa, Telecinco, Enagas, Dogi, Jazztel y Mapfre. 
Tambien he puesto un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el video en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Moro y Sr. Ortega 3-04-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 Abr 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 06-Abril-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 06-Abril-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 6 de Abril del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 06-Abril-2.009


Ahhhh... y si quereis descargaros los mejores programas portables e instalables podeis hacerlo en los dos nuevos blogs que estoy creando (ya he colocado varios programas excelentes), aquí estan:

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, en este enlace: 
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Abr 2009)

*IRPF 2.009, Programa PADRE 2.009 y Manual (ejerc. 2.008):*

*Declaración de la Renta IRPF, Programa PADRE 2.009 y Manual (ejercicio 2.008).* 

He colocado en el Blog los enlaces para descargarse el Programa PADRE 2.009 (el ejercicio a declarar es el 2.008), además del manual de ayuda del programa y muchas más utilidades sobre el IRPF. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: IRPF 2.009, Programa PADRE 2.009 (ejercicio 2.008). 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Abr 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Abril-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Abril-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 14 de Abril del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Abril-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Abr 2009)

*VIDEO A.TECN. y FILOSOFIA Sr.SAEZ HOY*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 17-04-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 17 de Abril del 2.009 a las 9:35 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Fortis, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Citigroup, niveles del Ibex 35 y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones para invertir .
Tambien he puesto un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el video en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 17-Abril-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Abr 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO y Sr. GERMÁ 17-04-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO y Sr. GERMÁ 17-04-09:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 17 de Abril de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es y del Sr. Germá de Invertirbolsa.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Zeltia, Iberdrola Renovables, Jazztel, Endesa, Acciona, Antena 3, Iberia, Española del Zinc, Gas Natural, Iberdrola, Indra, Zardoya Otis, Banco Santander, Tubacex, Bankinter y Mapfre. 
Tambien he puesto un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el video en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Moro y Sr. Germá 17-04-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Abr 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 23-04-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 23-04-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 23 de Abril del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola, Banco Santander, Zeltia, Banco Popular, Solaria, Vueling y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he puesto un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el video en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 23-Abril-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Abr 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 24-04-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. RODRIGUEZ 24-04-09: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 24 de Abril del 2.009 a las 19:05 horas, con la participación del Sr. Rodriguez de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: La Seda de Barcelona, Euro/Dolar, Gas Natural, Unión Fenosa, Obrascon Huarte Laín (OHL), Jazztel, Tubos Reunidos, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Ferrovial, Iberia, Zeltia y Cintra. 
Tambien he puesto un enlace por si allguien quiere descargarse el video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Rodriguez 24-Abril-2009. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 May 2009)

*Los PROXIMOS DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

*Los PROXIMOS DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

Aquí teneis los próximos dividendos que se repartiran, de varias fuentes distintas de información: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Proximos Dividendos. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 May 2009)

*Video Entrevista al Sr. PUJALS del 06-05-09. HOY:*

*Video Entrevista al Sr. PUJALS del 06-05-09. HOY:*

Video Entrevista al Sr. Pujals, Presidente de Jazztel y al Sr. Garcia, Consejero Delegado de Jazztel, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Miercoles 06 de Mayo del 2.009 a las 9:37 horas.
En la entrevista nos hablarán sobre la compra de bonos por parte de la empresa, la próxima ampliación de capital y muchas más cuestiones. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Entrevista al Sr. Pujals, Presidente de Jazztel, 06-05-09

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 May 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Mayo-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Mayo-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 11 de Mayo del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 11-Mayo-2.009

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 May 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 15-05-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 15-05-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 15 de Mayo del 2.009 a las 9:35 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Cintra, niveles del Ibex 35, Tubacex, Criteria, Tecnocom y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones para invertir .
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 15-Mayo-2009.

Saludos...


----------



## elnida (15 May 2009)

Saez del Castillo, este si que es un puto crack, hay que decirlo más!! Recomiendo alos burbujistas aunque no les interese la bolsa que empiecen a ver el vídeo de arriba. Yo no coincido con algunas de las cosas que dice o su ideario , pero es de los muy muy muy poco que dicen las cosas comoson.Perlitas:

SDC:"Si algo sobra en el mundo son ignorantes"

SDC "POdría decirle que EEUU está en quiebra"
..
SDC "Esto no lo quieren arreglar,no lo saben arreglar, no lo pueden arreglar"

SDC:"El pueblo tiene que saber la verdad, y luego que el pueblo se administre con formación, pero claro , un pueblo de braceros, poco puede hacer"

Escuchen hasta el minuto 7. Un crack!


----------



## WallStreet (22 May 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES 21-Mayo-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES 21-Mayo-09:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 21 de Mayo de 2.009 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Bolinches de Bolsacash.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse, y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Abertis, Zeltia, Grifols, niveles Ibex 35, Vertice 360, Oro y Banco Santander.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Bolinches 21-05-09

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 May 2009)

*VIDEO. ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL, ¿Quien la inventó y cómo? in:*

*VIDEO. ESTAFA PIRAMIDAL, ¿Quien la inventó y cómo? in:

Sabias que... ¿Cual es el mecanismo del Fraude Piramidal?*

Seguramente habréis oído ó leído en multitud de sitios hablar de las estafas piramidales, en el siguiente video nos explican, en dos minutos, con notable claridad, como funcionan y quien fue el creador de este tipo de estafas... Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Sabias que... ¿Cual es el mecanismo del Fraude Piramidal?


Que se diviertan...!!! Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 May 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 25-Mayo-2.009. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 25-Mayo-2.009. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 25 de Mayo del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 25-Mayo-2.009

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 May 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN 26-05-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN 26-05-09. HOY:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Martes 26 de Mayo de 2.009 a las 18:42 h., con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Renta Corporación, Mapfre, Service Point Solutions, Española del Zinc, Euro/Dolar, Gas Natural y Arcelor Mittal. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 26-05-2.009.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 May 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 28-05-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 28-05-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 28 de Mayo del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Almirall, Bbva, Banco Santander, Gamesa, Sos Cuetara, Avanzit y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 28-Mayo-2009.

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (31 May 2009)

*VIDEO. La BURBUJA Inmobiliaria Japonesa, in:*

*VIDEO. La BURBUJA Inmobiliaria Japonesa:

Sabias que...*
La Burbuja Inmobiliaria Japonesa es considerada uno de los mayores excesos especulativos de la Historia Moderna.

Hubo un tiempo en que la Economia Japonesa era la envidia de todo el planeta, los ciudadanos y los bancos compraban pisos y solares a raudales debido a los bajos tipos de interes, pero como ya sabreis todos los excesos siempre se terminan pagando muy caros, la burbuja inmobiliaria japonesa explotó y los precios cayeron durante 12 años ininterrumpidos...
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .MP3. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Sabias que... La Burbuja Inmobiliaria Japonesa es considerada uno de los mayores excesos especulativos de la Historia Moderna

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Jun 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 11-06-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 11-06-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 11 de Junio del 2.009 a las 9:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Axa, Endesa, Gas Natural, Bankinter, Iberdrola, Antena 3, Europac, Sos Cuetara, Loreal y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 11-Junio-2009.

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Jun 2009)

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY:*

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia TV el Jueves 18 de Junio del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 18-Junio-2009.

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Jun 2009)

*VIDEO. Sabias que... hubo una vez el "Nuevo Mercado":*

*Sabias que...
Hubo una vez en la Bolsa española un indicador llamado "Nuevo Mercado" este indicador sólo cerró una vez por encima del nivel de salida. *

El 10 de Abril del año 2000 nacia el "Nuevo Mercado", con una decena de empresas del sector tecnologico, arrancó exactamente en los 10.000 puntos, nadie se imaginaba que sólo cerraria por encima de ese nivel un dia, a partir de ahí comenzó una caida sin descanso, la principal razón de la desaparición de este indicador fué una vez más y por enésima vez el pinchazo de una burbuja, en este caso el pinchazo de la burbuja tecnologica, tambien llamada "Burbuja.com" que en España tuvo su máximo exponente en la empresa TERRA. Que se diviertan...!!!.

Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Sabias que... Hubo una vez en la Bolsa española un indicador llamado "Nuevo Mercado"

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Jun 2009)

*VIDEO. Sabias que... La primera contratación de valores:*

*Sabias que...
Cuando y donde tuvo lugar la primera sesión de contratación de valores en España. *

Aunque parezca increíble hace más de 200 años ya había en España alguien que se dio cuenta del negocio que supone la Bolsa, sobre todo para algunos... jeje... (véase vendedores de mapas, picos, palas y crecepelos, estafadores de tres al cuarto, expertos en timos piramidales, etc... etc...), el tinglado empezó a funcionar en un convento, más tarde incluso se operaba al aire libre, posteriormente se construyó lo que hoy conocemos como la Bolsa de Madrid... 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Sabias que... Cuando y donde tuvo lugar la primera sesión de contratación de valores en España.

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Jul 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO 09-07-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO 09-07-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 9 de Julio del 2.009 a las 9:22 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banco Santander, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Jazztel, Faes Farma y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 09-Julio-2009.

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Jul 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO y Sr. ITURRALDE 24-07-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO y Sr. ITURRALDE 24-07-09:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 24 de Julio de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es y del Sr. Iturralde de elanalisistecnico.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan los siguientes valores, en este orden: Puleva Biotech, Mapfre, Jazztel, Bankinter, Repsol, Bbva, Ferrovial, Gas Natural, Futuros Dax, Ibex 35, Banco Santander, Tecnicas Reunidas, Acerinox, Red Electrica, Natra, Bbva, Banco Santander, Ercros, Repsol, OHL, Acerinox, Abertis y Arcelor Mittal.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Moro y Sr. Iturralde 24-07-09

Ahhh... ya podeis ver la Luna como si estuvierais en ella, además podreis acceder a los lugares donde se supone que el Hombre pisó la Luna, todo ello con el programa Google Earth, que podeis encontrar aquí:

Google Earth Portable: Descarga Programas Portables Gratis: Atlas geográfico 3D, Google Earth 5.0.11733.9347 Portable (multilenguaje)

Google Earth Instalable: Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis: Atlas geográfico 3D, Google Earth 5.0.11733.9347 (multilenguaje)

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Oct 2009)

*El Analisis en Video del Sr. CAVA del 2-Octubre-09. HOY:*

*El Analisis en Video del Sr. CAVA del 2-Octubre-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 2 de Octubre del 2.009 a las 9:25 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza, en el consultorio nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden:: Gas Natural, Amper, Mapfre, Gamesa, Iberia y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir en el minuto de oro.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Analisis y Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Cava del 02-10-09

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Oct 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 09-10-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 09-10-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 9 de Octubre del 2.009 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Iberdrola, Iberia, Euro/Dolar y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir .
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 9-Octubre-2009.

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Oct 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. GERMA y Sr. ITURRALDE 9-10-09, in:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. GERMA y Sr. ITURRALDE 9-10-09*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 9 de Octubre de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Germá de Invertirbolsa.es y del Sr. Iturralde de elanalisistecnico.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan valores como: Iberdrola, La Seda de Barcelona, Ercros, Dogi, Mapfre, Sos Cuetara, Telefonica, Solaria, Gamesa, Arcelor Mittal, etc, etc...
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Germá y Sr. Iturralde 09-10-09

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Oct 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Octubre-09. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Octubre-09. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 12 de Octubre del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .avi.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 12-Octubre-2.009

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Oct 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 16-10-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 16-10-09:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 16 de Octubre de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan valores como Iberdrola, Banco Santander, Telefonica, Repsol, Inditex, etc, etc... 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 16-10-09

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Oct 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Octubre-09. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Octubre-09. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 19 de Octubre del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 19-Octubre-2.009

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Oct 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO 30-10-09. HOY:*

Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO 30-10-09. HOY:

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Viernes 30 de Octubre del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Citigroup, Telefonica, Repsol, FCC, Arcelor Mittal y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 30-Octubre-2009.

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (31 Oct 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 30-10-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ERICE y Sr. MORO 30-10-09:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 30 de Octubre de 2009 a las 18:15 h., con la participación del Sr. Erice de Bolsakrak.com y del Sr. Moro de hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analizan valores como Gamesa, Inditex, Gas Natural, Banco Santander, Arcelor Mittal, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Sos Cuetara, ACS, etc, etc... 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Erice y Sr. Moro 30-10-09

Ahhh... acabo de colgar en los blogs de programas la última versión del excelente navegador Opera, es la versión 10.01, tanto portable como instalable, la versión portable realizada por mí.

Opera es uno de los mejores navegadores que existen, en mi opinión.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Nov 2009)

*Nuevo Video-Documental: “1929: El Gran CRASH”*

*Nuevo Video-Documental “1929: El Gran CRASH”*

EL DERRUMBE BURSÁTIL DE LA BOLSA DE NUEVA YORK EN 1929

El jueves 24 de octubre de 1929 la bolsa de Nueva York sufrió la mayor caída de su historia, el lunes y el martes siguientes tambien sufrió un importante desplome, en tan sólo tres días millones de personas perdieron su empleo y se vieron sumidas en la pobreza. La economía estadounidense y mundial entraron en la Gran Depresión, millones de personas se quedaron en el paro y perdieron todo lo que tenían.

80 años después de este derrumbe la economía mundial se ve envuelta de nuevo en una crisis donde el endeudamiento y la especulación también son protagonistas.

Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nuevo Video-Documental “1929: El Gran CRASH”

Ahhh... acabo de colgar en los blogs de programas la última versión del excelente navegador Opera, es la versión 10.01, tanto portable como instalable, la versión portable realizada por mí.

Opera es uno de los mejores navegadores que existen, en mi opinión.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Nov 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 2-Noviembre-09. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 2-Noviembre-09. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 2 de Noviembre del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 02-Noviembre-2.009

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Nov 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 26-11-09. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 26-11-09. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Tv el Jueves 26 de Noviembre del 2.009 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Mapfre, Allianz, Carrefour, Sos Cuetara, Antena 3 y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 26-Noviembre-2009.

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Dic 2009)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 7-Diciembre-09. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 7-Diciembre-09. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 7 de Diciembre del 2.009 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 07-Diciembre-2.009

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Dic 2009)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES 10-Diciembre-09:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES 10-Diciembre-09:*

Archivo de audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Jueves 10 de Diciembre de 2.009 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Bolinches de Bolsacash.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse, y nos analiza valores como: Mapfre, OHL, Ferrovial, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Arcelor Mittal, Sol Melia, etc, etc... 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Archivo de Audio de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Bolinches 10-12-09

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Dic 2009)

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.010:*

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.010:*

Calendario de Bolsas y Vencimientos de Futuros para USA, CME, Mercado Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, para el año 2.010.

Ya está disponible en el Blog el calendario de bolsas para el año 2.010 (tambien estan incluidos los últimos meses de 2.009). Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, CME, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX 2008-2009

Saludos y Felices Fiestas a tod@s...


----------



## WallStreet (31 Dic 2009)

*Los PROXIMOS DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

*Los PROXIMOS DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

Aquí teneis los próximos dividendos que se repartiran, de varias fuentes distintas de información: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Proximos Dividendos. 

Saludos y Feliz Año Nuevo a tod@s!!!...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Ene 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 4 de Enero del 2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 4 de Enero del 2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 4 de Enero del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 04-Enero-2.010

Ahhh... ya he colocado una amplia variedad de programas gratis en los dos nuevos blogs que he creado, tanto portables como instalables, todos ellos son programas necesarios, de excelente calidad y de uso cotidiano, estan alojados en un servidor gratuito (con cuenta premium, nunca borran los archivos) y todos ellos estan actualizados a partir de Enero de 2.009 ó a la última versión existente a fecha actual.

En cada post tambien podreis ver imagenes de cada programa publicado, imagenes siempre realizadas por mí y siempre referidas a la versión publicada en ese momento.

Todos los programas han sido ampliamente testeados por mí antes de publicarlos, todos ellos son programas para Windows y todos estan en castellano ó multilenguaje.

Para descargarse los mejores programas portables, con instrucciones de uso y cómo asociarlos a los archivos, entrar en este enlace:
Descarga Programas Portables Gratis

Para descargarse los mejores programas (instalables), entrar en este enlace:
Descarga los Mejores Programas Gratis

Pd... Se agradece cualquier comentario, duda, crítica ó sugerencia que querais escribir en los posts de los Blogs.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Ene 2010)

*Intereconomia BUSINESS TV, ya puedes verla desde aquí:*

*Intereconomia BUSINESS TV, ya puedes verla desde aquí: * 

He colocado un post en el blog para los que quieran visualizar Intereconomia BUSINESS Televisión desde un reproductor externo, aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Intereconomia Business Television en castellano.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Ene 2010)

*Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.*

*Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.*

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis:

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Ene 2010)

*Gráfico Interactivo de Indices y Futuros en Tiempo REAL:*

*Gráfico Interactivo de Índices y Futuros, en Tiempo Real automático, GRATIS.*

Tengo el placer de presentar a todos los lectores del Blog de WallStreet una nueva y excepcional herramienta para seguir las cotizaciones de los principales índices y futuros del mundo, en riguroso tiempo real y con actualización automática.

Se trata de los gráficos interactivos, en el siguiente enlace encontrareis la descripción además de los principales índices y futuros del mundo, aquí los teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Grafico Interactivo de Indices y Futuros en Tiempo Real automatico, GRATIS.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Ene 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 22-01-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 22-01-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 22 de Enero del 2.010 a las 18:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Arcelor Mittal, Sos Cuetara, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Allianz, Iberia, Bbva, Banco Santander y Telefonica.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 22-Enero-2010.

Ahhh... y tengo el placer de presentar a todos los lectores del Blog de WallStreet una nueva y excepcional herramienta para seguir las cotizaciones de los principales índices y futuros del mundo, en riguroso tiempo real y con actualización automática.

Se trata de los gráficos interactivos, en el siguiente enlace encontrareis la descripción además de los principales índices y futuros del mundo, aquí los teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Grafico Interactivo de Indices y Futuros en Tiempo Real automatico, GRATIS.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Ene 2010)

*Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps*

*Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps*

Ya hay fecha oficial para el estreno de "Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps", se estrenará el 23 de Abril de 2.010 en USA, he colocado en el blog el argumento, el trailer oficial y el primer póster publicado del film.

Aquí lo teneis:

http://wallstreet-blog.blogspot.com/2010/01/wall-street-money-never-sleeps.html

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Ene 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 29-01-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 29-01-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 29 de Enero del 2.010 a las 18:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Prisa, Telefonica, Inditex, Abengoa y Basf.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 29-Enero-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis: 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Feb 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 05-02-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 05-02-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 5 de Febrero del 2.010 a las 9:25 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Telefonica, Banco Santander, Pfizer y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 5-Febrero-2010.

Ahhh... y tengo el placer de presentar a todos los lectores del Blog de WallStreet una nueva y excepcional herramienta para seguir las cotizaciones de los principales índices y futuros del mundo, en riguroso tiempo real y con actualización automática.

Se trata de los gráficos interactivos, en el siguiente enlace encontrareis la descripción además de los principales índices y futuros del mundo, aquí los teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Grafico Interactivo de Indices y Futuros en Tiempo Real automatico, GRATIS.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Feb 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 12-02-10:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 12-02-10:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 12 de Febrero del 2.010 a las 18:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro de Hermanosmoroaf.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Mecalux, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Inditex, Iberia, Ebro Puleva e Iberdrola.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 21-Enero-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis: 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Feb 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 15-Febrero-10. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 15-Febrero-10. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 15 de Febrero del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 15-Febrero-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Feb 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 25-02-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 25-02-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 25 de Febrero del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; OHL, Realia, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Gamesa, Banco Santander, AIG y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 25-Febrero-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Abr 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 09-04-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 09-04-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 9 de Abril del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Mecalux, Duro Felguera y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 09-Abril-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Abr 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Abril-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Abril-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 12 de Abril del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 12-Abril-2.010 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Abr 2010)

*Simulador Oficial AEAT, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal IRPF 2.010:*

*Simulador Oficial AEAT, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal IRPF 2.010:*

Ahora que nos acercamos a la fecha en que debemos hacer la Declaración de la Renta he colocado en el Blog una Guia muy útil sobre el IRPF 2.010 (ejercicio 2.009), además de la tabla con los tramos de gravamen, un enlace directo al Simulador Oficial de la AEAT sobre la declaración de la Renta y un enlace directo para descargarse el programa de ayuda PADRE. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: IRPF 2.010, Simulador, Programa PADRE, Tramos y Guias Fiscales IRPF 2.010 -Ejercicio 2.009-.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Abr 2010)

*Trading Places - Entre pillos anda el juego*

*Trading Places - Entre pillos anda el juego *

Estoy haciendo una recopilación de las mejores escenas de peliculas en las que interviene en algún momento cualquier aspecto relacionado con la bolsa.

Trading Places es una comedia muy entretenida y divertida, seguro que ya la habeis visto todos, la pelicula fué estrenada en 1983 y todavia hoy es un placer verla de nuevo.

En el video he colocado los 10 minutos de la pelicula en los que hay la típica actividad de Trading en un mercado. Tambien podemos ver cómo el Broker mafioso es engañado debido a que le dan el cambiazo del informe de la cosecha. Por desgracia la realidad supera a la ficción, todos los dias dan datos de informes como el IPC, Paro, Tipos de interes, Inflación, etc, etc... y siempre hay alguién que conoce esos datos antes de que los publiquen y se aprovecha de ello. 
Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Trading Places - Entre pillos anda el juego

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Abr 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Abril-2.010. HOY:*

El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Abril-2.010. HOY:

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 26 de Abril del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 26-Abril-2.010 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Abr 2010)

*Un buen año - A good year*

*Un buen año - A good year *

Este es el segundo video de una recopilación que estoy haciendo de las mejores escenas de peliculas en las que interviene en algún momento cualquier aspecto relacionado con la bolsa.

Un buen año - A good year (Ridley Scott 2006), nos cuenta una historia que nada tiene que ver con la Bolsa ó con el trading pero la pelicula contiene 3 minutos que reflejan exactamente la realidad de los mercados (bueno... como siempre la realidad supera a la ficción... jeje...). Así es cómo un tiburón, con la suficiente capacidad de liquidez, puede mover cualquier mercado ó producto que le interese.

En el video he colocado los 3 minutos de la pelicula en los que el tiburón mueve a su antojo un producto (Bonos), al mismo tiempo que gana un pastón llevando la cotización a donde le interesa está haciendo perder un pastón a sus rivales, lo que se suele llamar una jugada de libro... jeje... Que se diviertan!! Saludos... 
Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Un buen año - A good year

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Abr 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES del 29-04-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES del 29-04-10. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Televisión el Jueves 29 de Abril de 2.010 a las 18:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Bolinches de Bolsacash.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse, y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Ferrovial, Banco Santander, Bbva, Inditex, Sos Cuetara y los niveles clave del Ibex 35.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Bolinches 29-04-10 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 May 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 30-04-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 30-04-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 30 de Abril del 2.010 a las 18:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza valores como: Telefonica, Bbva, Banco Santander, Criteria, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles y Telecinco.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 30-04-2.010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 May 2010)

*Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. BOLINCHES y Sr. CAVA 07-05-10*

*Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. BOLINCHES y Sr. CAVA 07-05-10*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Televisión el Viernes 7 de Mayo de 2.010 a las 18:42 h., con la participación del Sr. Bolinches de Bolsacash.com y del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos ofrecen su versión del crack ocurrido en las bolsas estos últimos dias. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Bolinches y Sr. Cava 07-05-10

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

Realmente recomendable la intervención de Cava en este video. En medio del pánico del viernes y de días anteriores, predijo que la corrección había acabado.

Acierto pleno




WallStreet dijo:


> *Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. BOLINCHES y Sr. CAVA 07-05-10*
> 
> Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Televisión el Viernes 7 de Mayo de 2.010 a las 18:42 h., con la participación del Sr. Bolinches de Bolsacash.com y del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, en el video nos analizan varios Indices, nos comentan cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos ofrecen su versión del crack ocurrido en las bolsas estos últimos dias.
> Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:
> ...


----------



## WallStreet (16 May 2010)

*Los PROXIMOS DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

*Los PROXIMOS DIVIDENDOS que se repartirán:*

Aquí teneis los próximos dividendos que se repartiran, de varias fuentes distintas de información: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Proximos Dividendos. 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 May 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 21-05-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 21-05-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 21 de Mayo del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Arcelor Mittal, Citigroup y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 21-Mayo-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Jun 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 04-06-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 04-06-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 4 de Junio del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Zardoya Otis, Bankinter, Banesto y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 4-Junio-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 Jun 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 04-06-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 04-06-10.* 

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 4 de Junio del 2.010 a las 18:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, analista independiente, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Tubacex, Faes Farma, Zeltia, Telefonica, Iberia y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 04-Junio-2010. 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Jun 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Junio-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Junio-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 7 de Junio del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Junio-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Jun 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Junio-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Junio-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 21 de Junio del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 21-Junio-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Jul 2010)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, al cierre de la sesión del 06-07-2010, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación. 
Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 06-07-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Jul 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 09-07-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 09-07-10. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 9 de Julio del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, analista independiente, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Banco Santander, Sacyr Vallehermoso, CAF, Ence, La Seda de Barcelona, Endesa y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 09-Julio-2010. 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Jul 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Julio-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Julio-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 26 de Julio del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 26-Julio-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Jul 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 29-07-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 29-07-10. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 29 de Julio del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, analista independiente, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Gas Natural, Grifols, Indra, Abertis y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 29-Julio-2010. 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Ago 2010)

*Manual GRATIS de Analisis Técnico y Chartista, in:*

*Manual GRATIS - Curso de Analisis Técnico y Chartista.*

He colgado en el Blog un manual gratuito de analisis tecnico y chartista, para el que le pueda interesar. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Manual GRATIS Curso de Analisis Técnico y Chartista

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Sep 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 03-09-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 03-09-10. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 3 de Septiembre del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, analista independiente, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Tubacex, Tecnicas Reunidas, Bankinter, Acciona, Arcelor Mittal, Inditex, Gamesa y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 03-Septiembre-2010. 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Sep 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 10-09-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 10-09-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 10 de Septiembre del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Laboratorios Farmaceuticos Rovi, Ibex 35, Euro/Dolar y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 10-Septiembre-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (11 Sep 2010)

EMHO es una delicia escuchar a Saez del Castillo.

Hay que reconocer que en este video hace gala de la pedantería más rastrera que he visto.

Un mal día lo tiene cualquiera.


----------



## carloszorro (11 Sep 2010)

bertok dijo:


> EMHO es una delicia escuchar a Saez del Castillo.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que en este video hace gala de la pedantería más rastrera que he visto.
> 
> Un mal día lo tiene cualquiera.



Lo que no he entendido es el ataque a fibonacci, un férreo defensor de elliot no lo entiendo, el análisis elliotista sin fibonacci no tiene mucho sentido.

Pero siempre tiene algún detalle, los horarios en los que entran al mercado por ejemplo.

A mi me gustaria estar al lado suyo un día operando, sinceramente. Y ASI COMPROBAR COMO SE GANAN 3.000 € EN CADA SESIÓN :XX:


----------



## WallStreet (13 Sep 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 13-Septbre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 13-Septbre-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 13 de Septiembre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 13-Septiembre-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Sep 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 20-Septbre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 20-Septbre-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 20 de Septiembre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 20-Septiembre-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Oct 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 01-10-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 01-10-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 1 de Octubre del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Sacyr Vallehermoso, Gamesa y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 1-Octubre-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Oct 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 08-10-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 08-10-10. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 8 de Octubre del 2.010 a las 18:12 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Iberdrola Renovables, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Urbas, Fersa, Banco Santander, Gamesa, Red Electrica, Banco Sabadell, Repsol, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Ferrovial, FCC y Grifols.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 8-Octubre-2010. 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Oct 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Octubre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Octubre-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 11 de Octubre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 11-Octubre-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Oct 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 18-Octubre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 18-Octubre-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 18 de Octubre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 18-Octubre-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Oct 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 29-10-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 29-10-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 29 de Octubre del 2.010 a las 18:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza valores como: Telecinco, Iberdrola, Iberia, Acciona, Antena 3, Zeltia, Jazztel, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Criteria, Banco Sabadell, Ence, Tubacex, Gamesa, Banco Santander, Enagas, Almirall, Grifols y Arcelor Mittal. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 29-10-2.010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Nov 2010)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 01-11-10.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 01-11-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Lunes 1 de Noviembre de 2.010 a las 18:13 h., con la participación del Sr. Iturralde de elanalisistecnico.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Banco Santander, Sos Cuetara, Viscofan, Telefonica, Iberia, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Gamesa, Prosegur, Banco Santander, Jazztel, Bbva, Amper, Zardoya Otis, Ferrovial y Endesa . 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Iturralde 1-Noviembre-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Nov 2010)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Pareja 4-11-10. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Pareja 4-11-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 4 de Noviembre de 2010 a las 9:45 h., con la participación del Sr. Pareja de Caibolsa.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Aisa, Mapfre, Ferrovial, Bbva y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Pareja 4-Noviembre-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Nov 2010)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. CAVA 5-11-10. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. CAVA 5-11-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 5 de Noviembre del 2.010 a las 9:45 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Bbva, Banco Santander, Telefonica, Alcatel y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Cava 05-11-2.010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Nov 2010)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 08-11-10.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 08-11-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Lunes 8 de Noviembre de 2.010 a las 18:38 h., con la participación del Sr. Iturralde de elanalisistecnico.es, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Telefonica, Banco Santander, Bbva, ACS, Iberdrola, Telecinco, Telefonica, Almirall, Criteria, Acerinox, Bbva, Banco Santander, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles y Gamesa. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Iturralde 1-Noviembre-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Nov 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 12-11-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 12-11-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 12 de Noviembre del 2.010 a las 9:46 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Zeltia y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 12-Noviembre-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Nov 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 15-Noviembre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 15-Noviembre-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 15 de Noviembre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 15-Noviembre-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Nov 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 22-Noviembre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 22-Noviembre-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 22 de Noviembre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 22-Noviembre-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Nov 2010)

*Webs con TIEMPO REAL gratis y otras utilidades imprescindibles:*

*Webs con TIEMPO REAL gratis y otras utilidades imprescindibles: *

He publicado una lista en el blog que he recopilado, probado, actualizado y confeccionado con las mejores webs que ofrecen Tiempo REAL GRATIS, del mercado español, europeo y americano, algunas lo ofrecen indefinidamente, otras por un tiempo limitado por cada registro que realiceis en la web. 
Tambien he incluido en la lista otras webs que considero útiles e interesantes por la información ó el servicio que ofrecen. Aquí la teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Webs con Tiempo Real GRATIS y otras utilidades imprescindibles 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Nov 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 26-11-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 26-11-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 26 de Noviembre del 2.010 a las 18:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza valores como: Banco Santander, Bbva, Telecinco, Sos Cuetara, Repsol, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Gamesa, Vueling, Arcelor Mittal, OHL, Euro/Dolar y Bolsas y Mercados Españoles. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 26-11-2.010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Nov 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-Noviembre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-Noviembre-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 29 de Noviembre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 29-Noviembre-2.010

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Nov 2010)

*VIDEO - Documental ¿Donde está el DINERO?:*

*VIDEO - Documental ¿Donde está el DINERO?:*

He colgado en el blog un interesante video reportaje emitido por TVE en octubre de 2.010.

En el video nos cuentan cómo durante años el dinero circulaba por nuestro país con demasiada alegría pero llegó un día en que el sueño se truncó y la realidad mostró su cara más dura: El dinero se esfumó y ahora queda la duda de saber si ese dinero existió realmente o era fruto de la especulación.

Para muchos esta crisis ha puesto en evidencia las contradicciones de una sociedad que ha vivido durante años por encima de sus posibilidades, en un delirio especulativo que hizo creer a algunos que eran ricos, cuando en realidad sólo vivían de prestado.

Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: VIDEO: ¿Donde está el dinero?

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Dic 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 07-12-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 07-12-10. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Martes 7 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, analista independiente, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Santander, Bbva, Deutsche Bank, Telecinco, OHL, Euro/Dolar, Gas Natural, La Seda de Barcelona, Iberdrola Renovables, Repsol, Catalana Occidente, Infineon, Jazztel, Siemens, Schneider Electric, Iberdrola y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 07-Diciembre-2010. 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Dic 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 08-12-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 08-12-10. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 8 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banco Popular, Bbva, Iberia, Euro/Dolar, Tubacex, Banco Santander, Carrefour, Repsol, Prisa, Solaria, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Arcelor Mittal, Iberia, y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 8-Diciembre-2010. 

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Dic 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 10-12-10:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 10-12-10: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 10 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 17:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, analista independiente, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banesto, Ibex 35, General Electric, Repsol, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Bbva, Gamesa, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Arcelor Mittal, Gas Natural, Inditex, Sanofi - Abentis, FCC, ACS y Volkswagen. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 10-Diciembre-2010. 

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Dic 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 13-Diciembre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 13-Diciembre-2.010. HOY*:

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 13 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 13-Diciembre-2.010

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Dic 2010)

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.011:*

*Calendario de Bolsas y Vencimientos de Futuros para USA, CME, Mercado Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, para el año 2.011.*

Ya está disponible en el Blog el calendario de bolsas para el año 2.011 (tambien estan incluidos los últimos meses de 2.010). Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, CME, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, 2010-2011

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Dic 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 17-12-10.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 17-12-10.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 17 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza valores como: Banco Santander, Bbva, Sol Melia, Prosegur, Arcelor Mittal, Inditex, Iberia, Gamesa, Sacyr Vallehermoso, OHL, Ence, Catalana Occidente, Bankinter, Gas Natural y Google.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 17-12-2.010.

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Dic 2010)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 20-Diciembre-2.010. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 20-Diciembre-2.010. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 20 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 20-Diciembre-2.010

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Dic 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 23-12-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 23-12-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 23 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza valores como: Acciona, Sos Cuetara, Deutsche Telekom, Jazztel, Amadeus, Eads, Boeing, Mapfre, Inmobiliaria Colonial y Ercros.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo en formato .wmv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 23-12-2.010.

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Dic 2010)

*Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. CAVA del 29-Diciembre-10. HOY:*

*Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. CAVA del 29-Diciembre-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 29 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 17:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas,Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza, además de sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. El video dura 11 minutos y pesa 36 megas. Saludos...
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Cava 29-12-2.010.

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Dic 2010)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 30-12-10. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 30-12-10. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 30 de Diciembre del 2.010 a las 9:46 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Euro/Dolar, Ferrovial, Viscofan, Bank of America, Sos Cuetara y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .WMV. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 30-Diciembre-2010.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (31 Dic 2010)

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.010.*

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.010:*

Si el año 2.009 nos dejó todo un record en cuanto a rentabilidad en el Ibex 35 el año 2.010 no se ha quedado corto y tambien nos ha dejado otro record, esta vez de bajada, el Ibex 35 ha perdido respecto al cierre del 2.009 el 16,40 %. 

Aquí teneis el balance del Ibex 35 del año 2.010 en un gráfico semanal:

El Blog de WallStreet: Balance del Ibex 35 del año 2.010

Saludos y Feliz Año Nuevo a tod@s...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Ene 2011)

*Novedades en El Blog de WallStreet en 2.011.*

*El Blog de WallStreet comienza el año 2.011 con numerosas novedades.*

Una de ellas y la más importante es que el Blog de WallStreet, a partir de ahora, funciona con dominio propio.

Tambien hay nuevo diseño, nueva plantilla, nuevo logo en 3D, nuevas funcionalidades, etc, etc...

Aquí teneis el nuevo blog: El Blog de WallStreet

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Ene 2011)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 07-01-11. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 07-01-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 7 de Enero del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Ibex 35, Jazztel, Bbva, Banco Santander, Inditex, Iberia y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el Video en formato .flv. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 7-Enero-2011.

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Ene 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 10-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 10-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 10 de Enero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 10-Enero-2.011

Ahhh... y os cuento las novedades que podeis encontrar en el blog:

El Blog de WallStreet comienza el año 2.011 con numerosas novedades.

Una de ellas y la más importante es que el Blog de WallStreet, a partir de ahora, funciona con dominio propio.

Tambien hay nuevo diseño, nueva plantilla, nuevo logo en 3D, nuevas funcionalidades, etc, etc...

Aquí teneis todos los detalles: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Blog de WallStreet está de estreno en 2.011

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Ene 2011)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, al cierre de la sesión del 11-01-2011, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, valida para el primer trimestre del 2.011. 
Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 11-01-2011

Ahhh... y tambien he colocado en el blog una promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Ene 2011)

*Canal 24h, Noticias Tve en directo 24 horas, online.*

*Canal 24h, Noticias Tve en directo 24 horas, online.*

He puesto en el Blog una ventana para ver el Canal 24h, es un canal de televisión que pertenece a TVE, que emite noticias las 24 horas del dia. Tambien he puesto un enlace en el menú de la derecha para acceder al Canal 24h, junto a los demás canales de TV y radio. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Canal 24h Noticias Tve en directo, on line.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Ene 2011)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 14-01-11.*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 14-01-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 14 de Enero del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores : Arcelor Mittal, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Citigroup, Microsoft, Iberia, Repsol, Bbva, Banco Santander, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Urbas, Telefonica, Eads, Euro/Dolar, Exxon Mobil, Prisa, Prosegur, Tecnicas Reunidas y Amper.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarlo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 14-01-2.011.

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Ene 2011)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Ortega del 19-01-11. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Ortega del 19-01-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 19 de Enero del 2.011 a las 18:10 horas, con la participación del Sr. Ortega, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Banco Santander, Bbva, Acerinox, Amadeus y Arcelor Mittal. Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarlo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Ortega 19-01-2.011.

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Ene 2011)

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY*

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 20 de Enero del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez, de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarlo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 20-01-2011.

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Ene 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 24 de Enero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 24-Enero-2.011

Ahhh... si quieres contribuir a mantener el blog, puedes hacerlo completamente gratis, no te costará nada y sólo emplearas un par de minutos, de la siguiente manera: 

Si te gusta el Trading y quieres practicar GRATIS la operativa, para testear tus sistemas ó estrategias, puedes hacerlo en las siguientes plataformas de trading que pongo a continuación, en modo simulación, sólo tienes que registrarte con una cuenta de demostración, que no implica en ningún caso compromiso alguno y por supuesto totalmente gratis, no hay que poner datos reales si no se quiere, basta con poner un email que exista y ya podreis practicar trading (al mismo tiempo estais ayudando a mantener el blog, gracias): 

Aquí teneis las plataformas para practicar trading en forex: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex. 

Saludos...


----------



## Inmoindultado (24 Ene 2011)

WallStreet dijo:


> *El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Enero-2.011. HOY:*
> 
> Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 24 de Enero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
> Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarse el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:
> ...



No gracias. Pretendo seguir teniendo ahorros en el 2012


----------



## WallStreet (26 Ene 2011)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 26-01-11. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 26-01-11. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 26 de Enero del 2.011 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Sos Cuetara, Abertis, Acerinox, Ferrovial, Volkswagen, Renault, Gamesa, Duro Felguera, Arcelor Mittal, Banco Santander, Repsol, Arcelor Mittal, Sacyr Vallehermoso y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 26-Enero-2011 

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

http://www.blog-wallstreet.com/2010/01/promocion-para-practicar-trading-gratis.html

Pd... Nadie pierde sus ahorros por practicar trading en DEMO, demo quiere decir que usas dinero virtual, al mismo tiempo ayudas al mantenimiento de la web... Muchas gracias.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Ene 2011)

*Video consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 28-01-11. HOY:*

*Video consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 28-01-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 28 de Enero del 2.011 a las 17:45 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Bbva, Reyal Urbis, Bankinter, Inditex, Criteria, Microsoft, La Seda de Barcelona, Inmobiliaria Colonial, Iberdrola, Intel, Telecinco, Indra, Acciona y OHL.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 28-Enero-2011. 

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (31 Ene 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 31-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 31-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 31 de Enero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 31-Enero-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Feb 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 4-02-11. HOY:*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 4-02-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 4 de Febrero del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: La Seda de Barcelona, Sos Cuetara, Inditex, Citigroup, Deutsche Bank, OHL, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Grifols, Iberdrola, Banco Santander, ACS, Zardoya Otis, FCC, Ezentis (antigua Avanzit), Tavex y Ercros.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 04-02-2.011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Feb 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 7-Febrero-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 7-Febrero-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 7 de Febrero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 7-Febrero-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Feb 2011)

*Las MEJORES peliculas sobre la Bolsa.*

*Las MEJORES peliculas sobre la Bolsa.*

He confeccionado una lista con todas (o casi todas) las peliculas que existen que tienen alguna relación con la bolsa, en la lista está especificado el título original (y el que le pusieron en España), el director, el año de estreno, la duración, el pais de procedencia, el género, el reparto y la sipnosis. Si creeis que falta alguna os agradezco que la citeis en los comentarios. Gracias.

Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Peliculas de Bolsa. Todas muy interesantes

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Feb 2011)

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Ortega del 9-02-11. HOY:*

*Consultorio Bursatil Sr. Ortega del 9-02-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 9 de Febrero del 2.011 a las 17:52 horas, con la participación del Sr. Ortega, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Arcelor Mittal, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Tecnicas Reunidas, Arcelor Mittal, Grifols y Gamesa. Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarlo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Ortega 09-02-2.011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Feb 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Febrero-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Febrero-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 14 de Febrero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Febrero-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Feb 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 14-02-11.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ITURRALDE 14-02-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Lunes 14 de Febrero de 2.011 a las 17:24 h., con la participación del Sr. Iturralde de elanalisistecnico.es, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Sacyr Vallehermoso, Nokia, Inditex, Iberdrola Renovables, Abertis, Quabit (antigua Astroc y Afirma), Repsol, La Seda de Barcelona, Banesto, Banco Popular, Banco Sabadell, Ence, Gas Natural, Ferrovial, Baidu, Bank of America, Cisco System, Arcelor Mittal, IAG (fusión entre British Airways e Iberia), Nyesa (antigua Inbesós), Amper, OHL y Acciona. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarlo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Iturralde 14-Febrero-2011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Feb 2011)

*Video consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 18-02-11.*

*Video consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 18-02-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 18 de Febrero del 2.011 a las 17:45 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Prisa, Natra, Sos Cuetara, Citigroup, Enagas, Abengoa, Banco Popular, Telecinco, Banco Santander, Bankinter, Telefonica y Saint Gobain. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 18-Febrero-2011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Feb 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Febrero-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Febrero-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 21 de Febrero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 21-Febrero-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Feb 2011)

*Video consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 25-02-11. HOY:*

*Video consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 25-02-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 25 de Febrero del 2.011 a las 09:45 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: ACS, Iberdrola Renovables, Intel, IAG (fusión entre British Airways e Iberia), Volkswagen, Telefonica, Ezentis (antigua Avanzit), Telecinco y sus recomendaciones para invertir. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 25-Febrero-2011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Mar 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 3-03-11. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 3-03-11. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 3 de Marzo del 2.011 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Grifols, Iberdrola, Banco Santander, La Seda de Barcelona, Acciona, Gamesa, Bayer y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 3-Marzo-2011 

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Mar 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 04-03-11. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 04-03-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 4 de Marzo del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; British Petroleum, Viscofan, Ferrovial, Iberdrola, Banco Popular y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 4-Marzo-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Mar 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 7-Marzo-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 7-Marzo-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 7 de Marzo del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 7-Marzo-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Mar 2011)

*Video Sr. CARPATOS ¿Las Agencias de Rating sirven para algo?*

*Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.*

Sr. CARPATOS. Realmente... ¿Las Agencias de Rating sirven para algo?

Video grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Martes 4 de Mayo del 2.010 a las 15:15 horas. En esta ocasión el Sr. Carpatos nos habla largo y tendido sobre las Agencias de Rating, sobre el papel que desempeñarón a lo largo de esta larga crisis y sobre el papel que siguen desempeñando en estos momentos. El trabajo de estas Agencias consiste en calificar riesgos pero jamás alertaron de los riesgos de Lehman Brothers, ó de Madoff, ó de AIG, etc, etc.. vamos... que no son más que un engañabobos y un estorbo para la sociedad.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Las Historias del Sr. Cárpatos.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Mar 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Marzo-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Marzo-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 14 de Marzo del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Marzo-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Mar 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Marzo-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Marzo-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 21 de Marzo del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 21-Marzo-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Mar 2011)

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY*

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 24 de Marzo del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez, de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable.
Tambien he colocado un enlace por si alguien quiere descargarlo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 24-03-2011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Mar 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 25-03-11.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 25-03-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 25 de Marzo del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Grifols, Inditex, Ferrovial, Gamesa, Acciona, CAF, Intel, Euro/Dolar, Valeo, Dow Jones, Nh Hoteles, Gas Natural, Quabit (antigua Astroc y Afirma), La Seda de Barcelona, Solaria, ACS, Banco Popular, Bankinter y Service Point Solutions.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 25-03-2.011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Mar 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 28-Marzo-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 28-Marzo-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 28 de Marzo del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 28-Marzo-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Abr 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 4-Abril-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 4-Abril-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 4 de Abril del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 04-Abril-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Abr 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 08-04-11. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 08-04-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 8 de Abril del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; ampliación del Bbva, IAG (fusión entre British Airways e Iberia), FCC, Euro/Dolar, Bbva y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 8-Abril-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Abr 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Abril-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Abril-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 11 de Abril del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 11-Abril-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Abr 2011)

*Simulador Oficial AEAT, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal IRPF 2.011:*

*Simulador Oficial AEAT, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal IRPF 2.011:*

Ahora que nos acercamos a la fecha en que debemos hacer la Declaración de la Renta he colocado en el Blog una Guia Fiscal muy útil sobre el IRPF 2.011 (ejercicio 2.010), además de la tabla con los tramos de gravamen, un enlace directo al Simulador Oficial de la AEAT sobre la declaración de la Renta y un enlace directo para descargarse el programa de ayuda PADRE. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: IRPF 2.011, Simulador, Programa PADRE, Tramos y Guias Fiscales IRPF 2.011 -Ejercicio 2.010-.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Abr 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 29-04-11.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 29-04-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 29 de Abril del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Sacyr Vallehermoso, Metrovacesa, Abertis, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Nh Hoteles, Red Electrica, Tecnicas Reunidas, Repsol, Iberdrola y Mapfre.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 29-04-2.011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 May 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 2-Mayo-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 2-Mayo-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 2 de Mayo del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 02-Mayo-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 May 2011)

*DOCUMENTAL: Los últimos días de Lehman Brothers*

*DOCUMENTAL: Los últimos días de Lehman Brothers*

Los últimos días de Lehman Brothers recrea todo lo que sucedió el 12 de septiembre de 2008, cuando el banco de inversiones Lehman Brothers se colapsó tras 158 años de historia. El derrumbamiento de Lehman Brothers fue debido a la crisis hipotecaria del mercado estadounidense arrastrando en su caída a otras instituciones financieras.
Podeis ver el documental completo aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Documental: Los últimos días de Lehman Brothers

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 May 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES del 06-05-11.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. BOLINCHES del 06-05-11. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Televisión el Viernes 6 de Mayo de 2.011 a las 9:40 h., con la participación del Sr. Bolinches de Bolsacash.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Ence, E.ON, IAG (fusión entre British Airways e Iberia), Banco Santander, Gamesa, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Nh Hoteles, Telecinco, FCC y sus recomendaciones para invertir. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Bolinches 06-05-11 

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 May 2011)

*Audio Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 12-05-11.*

*Audio Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 12-05-11.*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Gestiona Radio el Jueves 12 de Mayo del 2.011 a las 21:35 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Amadeus, Caterpillar, Gamesa, el Nasdaq y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Audio Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 12-Mayo-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## Cosme Oriol (14 May 2011)

Lamento romper su monopolio de posteo y mas con una critica.

Desconfio de los predicadores de dividendos, de los mesias que señalan el camino al santo grial.

Todo video de analisis tiene un fin, y es dirigir la inversion a un cauce provechoso para el profeta en nomina.

He oido verdaderas *burradas * en algunos de esos pseudovaticinios y no le recomiendo a nadie guiarse por ellos.

Eso es todo, gracias.


----------



## carloszorro (15 May 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Lamento romper su monopolio de posteo y mas con una critica.
> 
> Desconfio de los predicadores de dividendos, de los mesias que señalan el camino al santo grial.
> 
> ...



Lamento decirle que el análisis técnico no predice simplemente actúa en consecuencia, los que normalmente predicen son los analistas fundamentales (el gran público como diría Saez Del Castillo)

La mejor forma de arruinarse es guiarse por los fundamentales, tenemos los "recientes" ejemplos del Nasdaq y del ladrillo.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (15 May 2011)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lamento decirle que el análisis técnico no predice simplemente actúa en consecuencia, los que normalmente predicen son los analistas fundamentales (el gran público como diría Saez Del Castillo)
> 
> La mejor forma de arruinarse es guiarse por los fundamentales, tenemos los "recientes" ejemplos del Nasdaq y del ladrillo.



No me ha entendido. Me da igual el analisis que sea y de quien sea, siempre dejan una sugerencia y yo personalmente no les haria mucho caso.


----------



## WallStreet (27 May 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 27-05-11. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 27-05-11. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 27 de Mayo del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Solaria, Ebro Foods, Iberdrola, Inditex, Jazztel y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 27-Mayo-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 May 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 30-Mayo-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 30-Mayo-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 30 de Mayo del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 30-Mayo-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Jun 2011)

*Video consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 10-06-11.*

*Video consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 10-06-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 10 de Junio del 2.011 a las 17:48 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Bbva, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Philips, Duro Felguera, Tecnicas Reunidas, Criteria, Jazztel, Repsol, OHL, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, AIG, Iberdrola y Sacyr Vallehermoso. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 10-Junio-2011.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Jun 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 17-06-11.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 17-06-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 17 de Junio del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Telefonica, Arcelor Mittal, Criteria, Acerinox, Gamesa, Banco Santander, Telefonica, Jazztel, Ezentis (antigua Avanzit), Banco de Valencia, Iberdrola Renovables, Iberdrola y sus recomendaciones para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 17-06-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Jul 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 08-07-11.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 08-07-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 8 de Julio del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Bbva, Amadeus, Gas Natural, Tecnicas Reunidas, Siemens, Ence, Vueling, Repsol, E.ON, Ibex 35, Apple y Mediaset.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 08-07-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Jul 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Julio-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Julio-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 11 de Julio del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 11-Julio-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Jul 2011)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, al cierre de la sesión del 15-07-2011, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación. Para este semestre tenemos multitud de novedades en la composición del índice:
Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 15-07-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## Pepinho (17 Jul 2011)

Le hecharemos un vistazo a mediados de Octubre, si todavía queda algo que analizar.


----------



## WallStreet (18 Jul 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 18-Julio-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 18-Julio-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 18 de Julio del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 18-Julio-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Jul 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 22-07-11.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 22-07-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 22 de Julio del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Mediaset (antigua Telecinco), Bbva, Euro/Dolar, Zeltia, y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 22-Julio-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Ago 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-Agosto-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-Agosto-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 29 de Agosto del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 29-Agosto-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Sep 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 02-09-11.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 02-09-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 2 de Septiembre del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banco Santander, Bbva, Euro/Dolar, Ibex 35, Repsol, Eurostoxx 50, Dax, Telefonica y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir.
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 02-Septiembre-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Sep 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 05-Septiembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 05-Septiembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 5 de Septiembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 05-Septiembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Sep 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 09-09-11.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 09-09-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 9 de Septiembre del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Arcelor Mittal, Tubacex, Telefonica, Repsol, Ibex 35, Sniace, Banco Santander, IAG (fusión entre British Airways e Iberia) y Bbva. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 09-09-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Sep 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Septiembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Septiembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 12 de Septiembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 12-Septiembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Sep 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 16-09-11.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 16-09-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 16 de Septiembre del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Prisa, Gamesa, Bbva, Banco Santander, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Antena 3, Tubacex, Mapfre, L'oreal, Jazztel y el Euro/Dolar. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 16-09-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Sep 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Septiembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Septiembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 19 de Septiembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.
Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 19-Septiembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Sep 2011)

*TABLA con coste de 1 punto porcentual en futuros.*

*Tabla con Coste de cada punto porcentual de los Futuros más Importantes. *

Nueva tabla actualizada con los Futuros de Índices más importantes con el coste que tendremos que asumir por cada punto porcentual que se mueva cada uno de ellos, en dólares los americanos y en euros para todos. 

Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Tabla con Coste de cada punto porcentual de los Futuros más Importantes.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Sep 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Septiembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Septiembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 26 de Septiembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 26-Septiembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## goldbolsa (26 Sep 2011)

Me parece muy bien el análisis técnico pero es muy subjetivo... y más en temas tan complicados como el FOREX


----------



## WallStreet (3 Oct 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 3-Octubre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 3-Octubre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 3 de Octubre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 03-Octubre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Oct 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 07-10-11.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 07-10-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 7 de Octubre del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Oro, Telefonica, Gamesa, Jazztel y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 07-Octubre-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Oct 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 10-Octubre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 10-Octubre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 10 de Octubre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 10-Octubre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Oct 2011)

*Video analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Octubre-2.011.*

*Video analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Octubre-2.011.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Lunes 17 de Octubre del 2.011 a las 16:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas,Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza, además de sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Cava 17-10-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Oct 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Octubre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Octubre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 24 de Octubre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 24-Octubre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (31 Oct 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 31-Octubre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 31-Octubre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 31 de Octubre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 31-Octubre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Nov 2011)

*DOCUMENTAL: Mind over money, in:*

Os dejo este interesante documental que nos muestra la misteriosa y sorprendente relación entre las dos fuerzas más poderosas del planeta: la mente humana y el dinero. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Mind over money

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Nov 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 7-Noviembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 7-Noviembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 7 de Noviembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 07-Noviembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Nov 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 11-11-11.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 11-11-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 11 de Noviembre del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Galp, Biosearch (antigua Puleva Biotech), Bbva, Banco Popular, Duro Felguera, Inditex, Iberdrola, Gas Natural, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Banco Sabadell, Banco Santander y Enagas. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 11-11-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Nov 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Noviembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Noviembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 14 de Noviembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Noviembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Nov 2011)

*Experimento: De monos y bolsa.*

*Experimento: De monos y bolsa.*

Existen varios experimentos en los que se utiliza a monos para saber si el ser humano comete los mismos errores que los monos en las mismas situaciones.

Este es uno de ellos. En los proximos dias publicaré el resto. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: De monos y bolsa

Que lo disfruteis!!!

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Nov 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Noviembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Noviembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 21 de Noviembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 21-Noviembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (21 Nov 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-euro-si-se-regresa-monedas-nacionales.html


----------



## WallStreet (23 Nov 2011)

*Experimento: De monos y bolsa II*

*Experimento: De monos y bolsa II*

Existen varios experimentos en los que se utiliza a monos para saber si el ser humano comete los mismos errores que los monos en las mismas situaciones.

Este es el segundo de ellos. En los proximos dias publicaré el resto. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: De monos y bolsa II

Que lo disfruteis!!!

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Nov 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 28-Noviembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 28-Noviembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 28 de Noviembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 28-Noviembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Dic 2011)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 02-12-11.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 02-12-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 2 de Diciembre del 2.011 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Banco Santander, Bbva, Acerinox, Tubos Reunidos, Repsol, Amper, Pescanova, CIE, Europac, Amazon, redes sociales, Codere, y el Euro/Dolar. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 02-12-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Dic 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 5-Diciembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 5-Diciembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 5 de Diciembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 5-Diciembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Dic 2011)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Diciembre-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Diciembre-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 12 de Diciembre del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza.Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 12-Diciembre-2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Dic 2011)

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.012:*

*Calendario de Bolsas y Vencimientos de Futuros para USA, CME, Mercado Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, para el año 2.012.*

Ya está disponible en el Blog el calendario de bolsas para el año 2.012 (tambien estan incluidos los últimos meses de 2.011). Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, 2.011-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Dic 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 16-12-11.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 16-12-11.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 16 de Diciembre del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; acciones preferentes, Ezentis (antigua Avanzit), Nh Hoteles, Euro/Dolar, Banco de Valencia, Gamesa, Telefonica y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 16-Diciembre-2011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Dic 2011)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 29-12-11. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 29-12-11. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 29 de Diciembre del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Endesa, Gamesa, Banco Santander y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 29-Diciembre-2011 

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Ene 2012)

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.011:*

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.011:*

Si el año 2.010 nos dejó en el Ibex 35 una bajada del 17,40 % el 2.011 no se ha quedado corto y tambien nos ha dejado otra bajada importante del 13,11 %.

Aquí teneis el balance del Ibex 35 del año 2.011 en un gráfico semanal:

El Blog de WallStreet: Balance del Ibex 35 del año 2.011

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Ene 2012)

*Ya tenemos IBEX 36 jeje...*

*Ya tenemos IBEX 36 jeje...*

Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ya tenemos IBEX 36 jeje...

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Ene 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 06-01-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 06-01-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 6 de Enero del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Campofrio, Acerinox, Arcelor Mittal, Indra, Mediaset, Dax, Telefonica, DIA, Deoleo (antigua SOS Cuétara), Banco Santander, Oro, Amazon y Fersa. 
Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 06-01-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Ene 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 16-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 16-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 16 de Enero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 16-Enero-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Ene 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 20-01-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 20-01-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 20 de Enero del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Apple, Europac, Iberdrola, Porsche, Metro, Banco Santander, Portugal Telecom, Ibex 35, Inditex, Repsol, Tecnicas Reunidas, Gamesa, Acerinox, Arcelor Mittal, Ferrovial, Oro y Abengoa. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet


Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Ene 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 23-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 23-Enero-2.011. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 23 de Enero del 2.011 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Ene 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 27-01-12. HOY*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 27-01-12. HOY*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 27 de Enero del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banco Santander, Bono Bund, BNP-Paribas, Telefonica, Ibex 35 y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Ene 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 30-Enero-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 30-Enero-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 30 de Enero del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 30-Enero-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Feb 2012)

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY*

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ. HOY*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 2 de Febrero del 2.011 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez, de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 02-02-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Feb 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 03-02-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 03-02-12. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 3 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Jazztel, Arcelor Mittal, Nh Hoteles, Bankinter, Gamesa, Amadeus, Cemex, Gas Natural, Tecnicas Reunidas, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles y Repsol. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 03-Febrero-2012 

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Feb 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 08-02-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 08-02-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 8 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Telefonica, Repsol, Banco Sabadell, Arcelor Mittal, Banco Santander y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Tambien he colocado un enlace para descargar el archivo. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 08-Febrero-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Feb 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 09-02-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 09-02-12. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 9 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 18:06 horas, con la participación del Sr. Doblado de Bolsagora.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Caixabank, IAG (fusión entre British Airways e Iberia), Bankinter, Banco Popular, Repsol, Arcelor Mittal y Jazztel. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Doblado 09-Febrero-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Feb 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 10-02-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 10-02-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 10 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 9:47 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Gamesa, Jazztel, Ibex 35, Petroleo, Arcelor Mittal, Alcatel-Lucent, Europac, General de Alquiler de Maquinaria y Merck. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 10-Febrero-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Feb 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 13-Febrero-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 13-Febrero-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 13 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 13-Febrero-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Feb 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. PAREJA del 15-02-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. PAREJA del 15-02-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 15 de Febrero de 2.012 a las 9:45 h., con la participación del Sr. Pareja de Bolsa 3 SV, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Mediaset, BNP-Paribas, Daimler, Endesa, Enagas, Iberdrola y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Pareja 15-Febrero-2.012.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Feb 2012)

*Video consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 17-02-12. Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv*

Sobre los Brokers para operar intradia, el mejor para futuros es Interactive Brokers, para acciones desde España los mejores son los que tengan tarifa plana como Bankinter o Ahorro.com.

*Video consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 17-02-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 17 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Telefonica, Abengoa, Banco Popular, Iberdrola, Banco Santander, Bbva, Arcelor Mittal, Bolsas y Mercados Españoles, Euro/Dolar, Repsol, Apple, Gamesa, Ibex 35 y Banco Santander. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 17-02-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 Feb 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 20-Febrero-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 20-Febrero-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 20 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, S&P 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 20-Febrero-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Feb 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 24-02-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 24-02-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 24 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Amadeus, Telefonica, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Arcelor Mittal, Ibex 35, Endesa, Indra, Citigroup, Iberdrola y Bbva. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 24-Febrero-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Feb 2012)

*Video consultorio bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 24-02-12.*

*Video consultorio bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 24-02-12. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 24 de Febrero del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Qualcomm, Intel, Goodyear, Euro/Dolar, Técnicas Reunidas, Dow Jones, Abengoa, sector bancario, ACS y Caterpillar. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 24-02-2.012 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Feb 2012)

*Nuevo video-documental: 1929. La GRAN DEPRESIÓN*

*Nuevo video-documental: 1929. La GRAN DEPRESIÓN*

Os dejo otro gran documental sobre el crack de 1.929, el tercero que podéis ver en el blog sobre el estallido de la burbuja de 1.929 y uno más de los muchos que tenéis en el blog que retratan los distintos grandes cracks ocurridos durante la trayectoria humana en la Tierra. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: 1929 - La gran depresión

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Feb 2012)

*Resultados JAZZTEL del 4º Trimestre y del año 2.011.*

*Resultados JAZZTEL del 4º Trimestre y del año 2.011.*

Aquí teneis los Resultados de Jazztel del cuarto Trimestre del 2.011 y del año completo, para el que no los haya visto todavia:

El Blog de WallStreet: JAZZTEL Resultados cuarto trimestre 2.011 y año 2.011

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Mar 2012)

*Video consultorio bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 02-03-12.*

*Video consultorio bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 02-03-12. *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 2 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Técnicas Reunidas, Red Eléctrica, Jazztel, Tubacex, Indra, Vinci, Intel, Societé Generale, Gamesa, Abengoa, ACS, Aisa y Euro/Dolar. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 02-03-2.012

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Mar 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 05-Marzo-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 05-Marzo-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 5 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 05-Marzo-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Mar 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 08-03-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 08-03-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 8 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Arcelor Mittal, Bbva, Iberdrola, Petroleo, Gamesa, Endesa, Enel, Nokia y Repsol. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 08-Marzo-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Mar 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 09-03-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 09-03-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 9 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Apple, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Arcelor Mittal y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 09-Marzo-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Mar 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Marzo-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Marzo-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 12 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 12-Marzo-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Mar 2012)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35 (ahora con 36 valores), ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, para el primer semestre del 2.012. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 31-01-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Mar 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 16-03-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. VICHO del 16-03-12. HOY: *

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 16 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Vicho de Ejdvalores.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Acciona, Bbva, Societé Generale, Gamesa, Abengoa, Zeltia, IAG, Enagas, Telefónica y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Vicho 16-Marzo-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Mar 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Marzo-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Marzo-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 19 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 19-Marzo-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Mar 2012)

*Video Estrategias Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

*Video Estrategias Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 21 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 17:30 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez, de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable, también responderá a las dudas que le plantean en el consultorio. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 21-03-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Mar 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 23-03-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 23-03-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 23 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Sacyr Vallehermoso, Banco Popular, IAG, Euro/Dolar, Bank of America, Eads, Banca Cívica, Gamesa, Prisa, Banco Santander, Bbva, Societé Generale, Gas Natural y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 23-Marzo-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Mar 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 23-03-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 23-03-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 23 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Sacyr Vallehermoso, Apple, Pescanova, Euro/Dolar, IAG, Gamesa, Jazztel, Repsol, Banco Santander y Louis Vuitton. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 23-03-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Mar 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Marzo-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Marzo-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 26 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 26-Marzo-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Mar 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 29-03-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 29-03-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 29 de Marzo del 2.012 a las 18:06 horas, con la participación del Sr. Doblado de Agora asesores financieros.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banco Santander, Mediaset, Repsol, Amadeus y sus recomendaciones sobre valores en USA. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Doblado 29-Marzo-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Abr 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 04-04-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 04-04-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 4 de Abril del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Telefonica, Bankia, Intesa Sanpaolo, ACS, Amadeus, Arcelor Mittal y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 04-Abril-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Abr 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. PAREJA del 11-04-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. PAREJA del 11-04-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 11 de Abril de 2.012 a las 9:45 h., con la participación del Sr. Pareja de Bolsa 3 SV, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Jazztel, Vueling, Ferrovial, Iberdrola, Dia y en el minuto de oro sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Pareja 11-Abril-2.012.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Abr 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 13-04-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 13-04-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 13 de Abril del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; ACS, Repsol, IAG, Oro, Prosegur, Viscofan, Jazztel y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 13-Abril-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Abr 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 16-Abril-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 16-Abril-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 16 de Abril del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 16-Abril-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Abr 2012)

*Resultados JAZZTEL del primer Trimestre del año 2.012.*

*Resultados JAZZTEL del primer Trimestre del año 2.012.*

Aquí teneis los Resultados de Jazztel del primer Trimestre del 2.012, para el que no los haya visto todavia:

El Blog de WallStreet: JAZZTEL Resultados primer trimestre 2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## goldbolsa (19 Abr 2012)

A todos los analistas y expertos de Bolsa, si queréis demostrar que realmente sois buenos tenéis un reto que os está esperando : Bolsia.com Virtual Trader

Saludos.


----------



## WallStreet (20 Abr 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 20-04-12. HOY:*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 20-04-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 20 de Abril del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Telefonica, Euro/Dolar, Banco Santander, Bbva, Ibex 35, BNP-Paribas, BMW, STMicroelectronics, ACS, Bank of America, Galp, IAG y sus recomendaciones para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 20-04-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Abr 2012)

*Simulador IRPF Oficial, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal 2012:*

*Simulador IRPF Oficial, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal 2012:*

Ahora que nos acercamos a la fecha en que debemos hacer la Declaración de la Renta he colocado en el blog una Guia Fiscal muy útil sobre el IRPF 2.012 (ejercicio 2.011) que incluye las tablas con los tramos de gravamen, un enlace directo al Simulador Oficial de la AEAT sobre la declaración de la Renta y un enlace directo para descargarse el programa de ayuda PADRE. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: IRPF 2.012, Simulador, Programa PADRE, Tramos y Guía Fiscal IRPF 2.012 -Ejercicio 2.011-

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Abr 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 23-Abril-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 23-Abril-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 23 de Abril del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 23-Abril-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Abr 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. PAREJA del 25-04-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. PAREJA del 25-04-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 25 de Abril de 2.012 a las 9:45 h., con la participación del Sr. Pareja de Bolsa 3 SV, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Bbva, Banco Santander, Bankinter, ACS, Abertis, OHL, Banco de Valencia y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Pareja 25-Abril-2.012.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Abr 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 26-04-12.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 26-04-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Jueves 26 de Abril del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Doblado de Agora asesores financieros.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; OHL, Abertis, Bank of America, Commerzbank, Wal-Mart y Bolsas y mercados españoles. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Doblado 26-Abril-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Abr 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 27-04-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil Sr. ESPIN del 27-04-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 27 de Abril del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Telefonica, Banco Santander, Bbva, Iberdrola, Boeing, Dupont, Inditex, Eurostoxx 50, Adidas, Infineon, Bbva, Oro, Micron Technology y el Ibex 35. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 27-04-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Abr 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 30-Abril-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 30-Abril-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 30 de Abril del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500 el Bono Bund y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 30-Abril-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 May 2012)

*Campeonato de bolsa online.*

*Campeonato de bolsa online. *

Estoy participando en un campeonato de bolsa, si consigo un premio de un curso de trading lo regalaré entre los usuarios del blog, de momento estoy entre los cinco primeros (de más de 500). Podeis ver los detalles aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Campeonato de bolsa 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 May 2012)

Top 20 (total de jugadores inscritos: 567) 

Posición	Nombre	Balance
1	Wallstreet12	22102.05
2	Howard Roark	21672.01
3	jaro1000	12251.50
4	Jack Sparrow	8888.33
5	Jjrrggaa	8883.23
6	jbente	8048.94
7	guevon	7867.01
8	txebas	7299.78
9	2fortuny2	7242.64
10	horusonline	6995.78
11	Davizmadriz	6949.73
12	Riskygame7	6914.78
13	zamio	6877.69
14	kosther	6721.91
15	Pablo000	6618.30
16	Okinv	6478.45
17	Scenikum	6395.92
18	quelitasunrise	6265.78
19	jumolval	6159.76
20	Felix fim	6121.24


----------



## WallStreet (5 May 2012)

Se ha terminado la primera semana del campeonato, sólo queda otra semana, el viernes que viene todo quiski tiene que cerrar sus posiciones antes de las 22:00 h. Se acerca el desenlace... 

El Blog de WallStreet


----------



## carloszorro (5 May 2012)

WallStreet dijo:


> Se ha terminado la primera semana del campeonato, sólo queda otra semana, el viernes que viene todo quiski tiene que cerrar sus posiciones antes de las 22:00 h. Se acerca el desenlace...
> 
> El Blog de WallStreet



Enhorabuena por el resultado y por tu estupendo blog del que soy fiel seguidor desde hace muchos años.


----------



## WallStreet (7 May 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 07-Mayo-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 07-Mayo-2.012. HOY: *

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 7 de Mayo del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 07-Mayo-2.012 

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 May 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 10-05-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 10-05-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 10 de Mayo del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Iberdrola, Gamesa, Telefonica, Bankia, IAG, Repsol, Apple, Bbva y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 10-Mayo-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 May 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Mayo-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Mayo-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 14 de Mayo del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Mayo-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 May 2012)

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

*Video Estrategias con Fondos de Inversión Sr. ALVARGONZALEZ.*

Video de Analisis Fundamental, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miércoles 16 de Mayo del 2.012 a las 17:30 horas, con la participación del Sr. Alvargonzalez, de Profim.es, en el video nos ofrece los mejores consejos y estrategias para invertir en Fondos de Inversión, tanto de Renta Fija como de Renta Variable, también responderá a las dudas que le plantean en el consultorio. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Fondos de Inversión Sr. Alvargonzalez 16-05-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 May 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 18-05-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 18-05-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 18 de Mayo del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Bankia, Jazztel, Oro, Euro/Dolar, Antena 3 Tv, Caixabank, Apple, Grifols, Nh Hoteles, Bankia, Dow Jones, Ibex 35 y Tubacex. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 18-05-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 May 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Mayo-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Mayo-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 21 de Mayo del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 21-Mayo-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 May 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. PAREJA del 23-05-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. PAREJA del 23-05-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Miercoles 23 de Mayo de 2.012 a las 9:45 h., con la participación del Sr. Pareja de Bolsa 3 SV, en el video nos analiza varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Gamesa, Telefonica, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Carrefour, Telefonica, Banco Santander y un comentario sobre el casino que es la bolsa. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Pareja 23-Mayo-2.012.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 May 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 25-05-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 25-05-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 25 de Mayo del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Bankia, Dow Jones, Ibex 35, Telefonica, Euro/dolar, Eurostoxx 50 y Banco Santander. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 25-Mayo-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Jun 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 01-06-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 01-06-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 1 de Junio del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Banco Santander, Bbva, Oro, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Bankinter, Ibex 35, OHL, Bbva, IAG. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 01-06-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Jun 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Junio-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Junio-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 11 de Junio del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 11-Junio-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Jun 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 15-06-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 15-06-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 15 de Junio del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Repsol, Euro/dolar, Telefonica, Ibex 35 y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 15-Junio-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Jun 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 18-Junio-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 18-Junio-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 18 de Junio del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 18-Junio-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Jun 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 22-06-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. MORO del 22-06-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 22 de Junio del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Popular, Banco Santander, Abertis, Banco Santander, Zeltia, Repsol y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 22-Junio-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Jun 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 25-Junio-2.012. HOY:*

El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 25-Junio-2.012. HOY:

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 25 de Junio del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 25-Junio-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Jun 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 26-06-12.*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. DOBLADO del 26-06-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Martes 26 de Abril del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Doblado de Agora asesores financieros.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden; Caixabank, Sacyr Vallehermoso, Nasdaq 100, Banco Santander, Bolsas y mercados españoles, Ferrovial, Indra. Aquí lo teneis: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico Sr. Doblado 26-Junio-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Jun 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 30-06-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 30-06-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 30 de Junio del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Acerinox, Banco Santander, Bbva, Enagas, Iberdrola, Euro/Dolar, Grifols, Inditex, Arcelor Mittal, Acerinox, Mapfre y Unipapel. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 30-06-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (7 Jul 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 06-07-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 06-07-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 6 de Julio del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Dia, Bbva, Iberdrola, Euro/Dolar, Banco Santander, Abengoa, Bankia, Banco Santander, Intel, Telefonica, Repsol, IAG, Amazon, Oro. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 06-07-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Jul 2012)

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 13-07-12. HOY:*

*VIDEO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 13-07-12. HOY:*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 13 de Julio del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Indices americanos, Ibex 35 y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 13-Julio-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Jul 2012)

*Pi: Faith in Chaos*

*Pi: Faith in Chaos*

Este es el cuarto video de una recopilación que estoy haciendo de las mejores escenas de peliculas en las que interviene en algún momento cualquier aspecto relacionado con la bolsa. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Pi: Faith in Chaos

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Jul 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 20-07-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 20-07-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 20 de Julio del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Abengoa, Telefonica, Banco Santander, Bbva, Infineon, Dia, Bbva, Bankia. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 20-07-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Jul 2012)

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 27-07-12.*

*Video Consultorio Bursatil del Sr. ESPIN del 27-07-12.*

Video de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Intereconomia Business Tv el Viernes 27 de Julio del 2.012 a las 17:50 horas, con la participación del Sr. Espín, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores: Bbva, Tecnicas Reunidas, Inditex, Euro/Dolar, Nokia, Oro, Dolar/Yen, Banco Santander, Telefonica, Iberdrola. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video de Analisis Tecnico Sr. Espín 27-07-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Ago 2012)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35 - 2012.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35 - 2012.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, para el segundo semestre del 2.012. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 31-07-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Ago 2012)

*Torneo: El Trader de la vuelta 2012*

Torneo: El Trader de la vuelta 2012 

Me he apuntado al torneo EL TRADER DE LA VUELTA 2012. Son dos semanas de torneo, empezó el lunes 20 de agosto, con 100.000 euros por participante y acaba el viernes 31 de agosto. De momento estoy en los primeros puestos. Podeis ver el balance en el blog, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Balance semanal El Trader de la vuelta 2012

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo: El Trader de la vuelta 2012

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Ago 2012)

*Primer puesto en El Trader de la Vuelta 2.012*

*Primer puesto en El Trader de la Vuelta 2.012*

Ya estamos a martes 28 de Agosto, a falta de 3 días y medio para que finalice el torneo he conseguido colocarme en la primera posición, con un capital de 374.000 euros, que es un rendimiento positivo del 274 %, estas cifras corresponden al cierre de ayer. 

En el día de hoy a las 13:30 horas la situación es la siguiente:

El capital neto actual disponible es de 414.208 euros, descontando pérdidas y ganancias latentes.

Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo El trader de la vuelta 2.012, balance al 28-08-12

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Ago 2012)

*Segundo puesto en El Trader de la Vuelta 2.012*

*Segundo puesto en El Trader de la Vuelta 2.012*

Ya estamos a jueves 30 de Agosto, sólo falta 1 día y medio para que finalice el torneo, de momento estoy en la segunda posición, con un capital de 447.000 euros, que es un rendimiento positivo del 347 %, estas cifras corresponden al cierre de ayer. El primer clasificado está muy cerca, a 21.000 euros de distancia. 

Sin embargo, en el día de hoy a las 12:30 horas, en tiempo real, dispongo de una cantidad de 503.257 euros para operar, cantidad que puede permitirme recuperar el primer puesto a lo largo del dia de hoy o de mañana. 

Más información aquí:

http://www.blog-wallstreet.com/2012/08/torneo-el-trader-de-la-vuelta-2012_30.html

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Sep 2012)

*Torneo El trader de la vuelta 2.012, balance final.*

*Torneo El trader de la vuelta 2.012, balance final.*

Ya ha terminado el torneo, podeis ver el balance final en el blog, aquí: El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo El trader de la vuelta 2.012, balance final

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Sep 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 03-Septiembre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 03-Septiembre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 3 de Septiembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 03-Septiembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Sep 2012)

*Torneo El trader de la vuelta 2.012, objetivo conseguido:*

*Torneo El trader de la vuelta 2.012, objetivo conseguido:*

El objetivo perseguido de obtener el premio del maillot y el Ipad 3 ha sido cumplido.

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestros ánimos. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo El trader de la vuelta 2.012, objetivo conseguido

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Sep 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 10-Septiembre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 10-Septiembre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 10 de Septiembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 10-Septiembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Sep 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Septiembre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Septiembre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 17 de Septiembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 17-Septiembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Sep 2012)

*AUDIO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 21-09-12. HOY:*

*AUDIO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 21-09-12. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 21 de Septiembre del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, nos ofrece un analisis del Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Banco Santander, Iberdrola, Oro, Euro/Dolar, Arcelor Mittal y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Audio Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 21-Septiembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## Acredito (21 Sep 2012)

Hola Wallstreet,

¿Tienes algún hilo en el foro comentando esto?



> Propuesta para emprender un negocio.
> 
> Mi objetivo es crear una empresa de servicios de inversión (ESI). En España existen actualmente tres tipos de ESI, son las sociedades de valores (SV), las agencias de valores (AV) y las sociedades gestoras de carteras (SGC). En el siguiente enlace podéis encontrar información relativa a estas empresas, http://www.cnmv.es/DocPortal/Publicaciones/Guias/guia_empresasinversion.pdf
> 
> ...



¡Calópez! ¿Conoces al Wallstreet? ¿Es de fiar?

Saludos,


----------



## WallStreet (24 Sep 2012)

Acredito dijo:


> Hola Wallstreet,
> 
> ¿Tienes algún hilo en el foro comentando esto?
> 
> ...



Hola Acredito, en el foro no hay ningún hilo comentando el proyecto, si pides información a través del formulario que tienes en el blog estaré encantado de aclarar todas tus dudas al respecto, sin ningún tipo de compromiso.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Sep 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Septiembre-2.012.*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Septiembre-2.012.*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 24 de Septiembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 24-Septiembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Sep 2012)

*Nuevo Torneo Internacional de Trading*

*Nuevo Torneo Internacional de Trading*

En España apenas hay un par de torneos de trading al año y son de baja categoría. Estos días he estado buscando torneos internacionales que realmente merezcan la pena y he encontrado varios, uno de ellos es el "Dukascopy Trader Contest". Es un torneo de trading que se realiza mensualmente y tiene muy buenos premios, 5000 dólares para el primer clasificado, 2500 para el segundo y tercero, 1000 para el cuarto, quinto y sexto, 500 del séptimo al décimo y 100 del puesto 11 al 20.

Es el mejor torneo a nivel mundial que he encontrado , además se realiza todos los meses. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nuevo Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Oct 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 08-Octubre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 08-Octubre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 8 de Octubre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 08-Octubre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Oct 2012)

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX para mañana:*

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX para mañana:*

Calendario de Bolsas y Vencimientos de Futuros para USA, CME, Mercado Continuo, MEFF y EUREX.

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, 2.011-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Oct 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 15-Octubre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 15-Octubre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 15 de Octubre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 15-Octubre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Oct 2012)

*Video Reportaje: Pánico en Wall Street*

*Pánico en Wall Street*

El 19 de octubre de 1987 una espectacular caída de la Bolsa de Nueva York hizo temblar Wall Street. Entonces, millones de inversores se lanzaron a vender 550 millones de sus acciones en un solo día. Los resultados: 850 mil millones de dólares en pérdidas. El llamado 'Lunes Negro' superaba incluso el desplome de 1929. 

Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Video Reportaje: Pánico en Wall Street

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Oct 2012)

*AUDIO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 19-10-12. HOY:*

*AUDIO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 19-10-12. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 19 de Octubre del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, nos ofrece un analisis del Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden; Caixabank, Pescanova, Oro, Euro/Dolar y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Audio Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 19-Octubre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Oct 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 22-Octubre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 22-Octubre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 22 de Octubre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 22-Octubre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Oct 2012)

*TABLA con coste de 1 punto porcentual en futuros.*

*Tabla con Coste de cada punto porcentual de los Futuros más Importantes.* 

Nueva tabla actualizada con los Futuros de Índices más importantes con el coste que tendremos que asumir por cada punto porcentual que se mueva cada uno de ellos, en dólares los americanos y en euros para todos. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Tabla con Coste de cada punto porcentual de los Futuros más Importantes.

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Oct 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-Octubre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-Octubre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 29 de Octubre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 29-Octubre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (30 Oct 2012)

*Resultados JAZZTEL del Tercer Trimestre del año 2.012.*

Aquí teneis los Resultados de Jazztel del Tercer Trimestre del 2.012, para el que no los haya visto todavia:

El Blog de WallStreet: JAZZTEL Resultados tercer trimestre 2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Nov 2012)

*Audio consultorio bursatil Sr. MORO del 9-11-12. HOY:*

*Audio consultorio bursatil Sr. MORO del 9-11-12. HOY:*

Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 9 de Noviembre del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Popular, Caixabank, Mapfre, Vueling, Repsol, Ibex 35, SP500, Banco Santander, Societé Generale y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Audio Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 09-Noviembre-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Nov 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Noviembre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 12-Noviembre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 12 de Noviembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 12-Noviembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Nov 2012)

*AUDIO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 16-11-12. HOY:*

*AUDIO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 16-11-12. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 16 de Noviembre del 2.012 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, nos ofrece un analisis del Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden: Banco Santander, SP500, Gamesa, Banco Popular y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Audio Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 16-Noviembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Nov 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Noviembre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 19-Noviembre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 19 de Noviembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 19-Noviembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Nov 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Noviembre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 26-Noviembre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 26 de Noviembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 26-Noviembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (3 Dic 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 3-Diciembre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 3-Diciembre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 3 de Diciembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 3-Diciembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Dic 2012)

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.013:*

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.013:*

Ya está disponible en el Blog el Calendario de Bolsas y Vencimientos de Futuros para USA, CME, Mercado Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, para el año 2.013. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, 2.012-2.013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Dic 2012)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Diciembre-2.012. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Diciembre-2.012. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 17 de Diciembre del 2.012 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 17-Diciembre-2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Dic 2012)

*Audio consultorio bursatil Sr. MORO del 21-12-12. HOY:*

*Audio consultorio bursatil Sr. MORO del 21-12-12. HOY:*

Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 21 de Diciembre del 2.012 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Dax, Gamesa, Arcelor Mittal, FCC, Banco Santander, Banco Popular, Ibex 35, Red Eléctrica, Tubacex, Bbva, Metrovacesa y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Audio Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 21-Diciembre-2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Ene 2013)

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.012:*

Aquí teneis el balance del Ibex 35 del año 2.012 en un gráfico con velas semanales:

El Blog de WallStreet: Balance del Ibex 35 del año 2.012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Nueva promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en Forex, CFDs y Acciones

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Ene 2013)

*Experimento: De monos y bolsa III*

*Experimento: De monos y bolsa III*

Existen varios experimentos en los que se utiliza a monos para saber si el ser humano comete los mismos errores que los monos en las mismas situaciones.

Este es el tercero de ellos. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: De monos y bolsa III

Que lo disfruteis!!!

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Ene 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Enero-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 14-Enero-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 14 de Enero del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 14-Enero-2.013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Ene 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Enero-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 21-Enero-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 21 de Enero del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 21-Enero-2.013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Ene 2013)

*El Top 100 de beneficios obtenidos en 2.012 por los grandes Hedge Funds.*

*El Top 100 de beneficios obtenidos en 2.012 por los grandes Hedge Funds.*

Resulta muy interesante saber que rendimientos anuales son capaces de obtener los grandes Hedge Funds. Entendemos como grandes Hedge Funds aquellos que gestionan más de 1.000 millones de dólares. En la lista tenemos los 100 con mejores rendimientos en 2.012 (del 01-01-12 al 31-10-12) y podemos compararlo con el resultado obtenido en el anterior ejercicio (2.011). Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: The 100 Top Performing Large Hedge Funds 2012

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Feb 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 04-Febrero-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 04-Febrero-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 4 de Febrero del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 04-Febrero-2.013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Feb 2013)

*Audio consultorio bursatil Sr. MORO del 08-02-13. HOY:*

*Audio consultorio bursatil Sr. MORO del 08-02-13. HOY:*

Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 8 de Febrero del 2.013 a las 9:42 horas, con la participación del Sr. Moro, de Apta Negocios, en el video nos analiza el Ibex 35 y otros Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza los siguientes valores, en este orden: Bono Bund, Ibex 35, Mapfre, Pescanova, Gamesa, Jazztel y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Audio Analisis Técnico Sr. Moro 08-Febrero-2013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Feb 2013)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35 - 2013.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35 - 2013.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, para el primer semestre del 2.013. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 31-01-2.013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Feb 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 18-Febrero-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 18-Febrero-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 18 de Febrero del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 18-Febrero-2.013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Feb 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 25-Febrero-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 25-Febrero-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 25 de Febrero del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 25-Febrero-2.013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Feb 2013)

*Resultados JAZZTEL Cuarto Trimestre y año completo 2.012.*

*Resultados JAZZTEL Cuarto Trimestre y año completo 2.012.*

Resultados de Jazztel del cuarto Trimestre y del año completo 2.012, para el que no los haya visto todavia:

El Blog de WallStreet: JAZZTEL Resultados cuarto trimestre 2.012 y año 2.012

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Mar 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 4-Marzo-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 4-Marzo-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 4 de Marzo del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 4-Marzo-2.013

Ahhh... y si quieres practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, puedes hacerlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Mar 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Marzo-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 11-Marzo-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 11 de Marzo del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 11-Marzo-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Mar 2013)

*Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest*

*Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest *

Continuo con mi participación en el Torneo mensual de Trading de Dukascopy. Este torneo es uno de los más importantes a nivel mundial con dinero ficticio. Podeis ver el balance en el blog, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Mar 2013)

*Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest*

Actualizada la clasificación al cierre del Viernes 15-03-13. Podeis verla en el blog, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Mar 2013)

*Puesto actualizado en Torneo de Trading.*

*Actualizada la clasificación al 19-03-13. Podeis verla en el blog, aquí:*

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (23 Mar 2013)

*Puesto actualizado en Torneo de Trading.*

*Puesto actualizado en Torneo de Trading.*

Actualizada la clasificación al cierre del viernes 22-03-13. Podeis verla en el blog, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Mar 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 25-Marzo-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 25-Marzo-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 25 de Marzo del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 25-Marzo-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Abr 2013)

*Balance final del mes de marzo del torneo de Trading.*

*Balance final del mes de marzo del torneo de Trading.*

Ya podeis ver la clasificación final del mes de marzo de 2.013 en el torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Final Marzo 2013 Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Abr 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 08-Abril-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 08-Abril-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 8 de Abril del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 08-Abril-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (9 Abr 2013)

*Jazztel entra en el Ibex 35*

*Jazztel entra en el Ibex 35*

El Comité Asesor Técnico del Ibex 35 ha decidido en su reunión extraordinaria celebrada hoy dar entrada en el selectivo Ibex 35 a Jazztel en sustitución de Bankia. Más información en el blog:

El Blog de WallStreet: Jazztel entra en el Ibex 35

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Abr 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 15-Abril-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 15-Abril-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 15 de Abril del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 15-Abril-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (22 Abr 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 22-Abril-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 22-Abril-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 22 de Abril del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 22-Abril-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (25 Abr 2013)

*Simulador IRPF Oficial, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal 2013:*

*Simulador IRPF Oficial, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal 2013:*

He colocado en el blog una Guia Fiscal muy útil sobre el IRPF 2.013 (ejercicio 2.012) que incluye las tablas con los tramos de gravamen, un enlace directo al Simulador Oficial de la AEAT sobre la declaración de la Renta y un enlace directo para descargarse el programa de ayuda PADRE con su correspondiente manual. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: IRPF 2.013, Simulador, Programa PADRE, Tramos y Guía Fiscal IRPF 2.013 -Ejercicio 2.012-

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Abr 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-Abril-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 29-Abril-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 29 de Abril del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 29-Abril-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 May 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 6-Mayo-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 6-Mayo-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 6 de Mayo del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 06-Mayo-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 May 2013)

*Ponderación de Jazztel en el IBEX 35*

*Ponderación de Jazztel en el IBEX 35*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, con Jazztel incluida. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 09-05-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 May 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 13-Mayo-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 13-Mayo-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 13 de Mayo del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 13-Mayo-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 May 2013)

*AUDIO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 17-05-13. HOY:*

*AUDIO Consultorio Bursatil Sr. SAEZ del CASTILLO 17-05-13. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Viernes 17 de Mayo del 2.013 a las 9:40 horas, con la participación del Sr. Saez del Castillo de Gesmovasa.com, nos ofrece un analisis del Ibex 35 y varios Indices, nos comenta cual es el escenario más probable de cumplirse y nos analiza en el consultorio los siguientes valores, en este orden: E.ON, Deutsche Telekom y sus recomendaciones y consejos para invertir. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Audio Analisis Técnico y Filosofia Sr. Saez 17-Mayo-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (20 May 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 20-Mayo-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 20-Mayo-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 20 de Mayo del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 20-Mayo-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 May 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 27-Mayo-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 27-Mayo-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 27 de Mayo del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 27-Mayo-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Jun 2013)

*Tercer puesto en el Torneo de Trading Forexball.*

*Tercer puesto en el Torneo de Trading Forexball.*

Esta semana he terminado en el tercer puesto en el torneo de trading Forexball, he obtenido un premio de 250 dólares. El rendimiento obtenido con los 10.000 euros virtuales fue del 448 % en 100 horas. La operativa ha sido exclusivamente con divisas aunque tambien se puede operar con el oro y la plata. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo de Trading ForexBall, tercer puesto conseguido

Saludos...


----------



## cayooctavioturino (8 Jun 2013)

Enhorabuena por el premio!:Aplauso:

He descubierto tu web hace poco y me gusta mucho, enhorabuena también por la web.:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## WallStreet (17 Jun 2013)

cayooctavioturino dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el premio!:Aplauso:
> 
> He descubierto tu web hace poco y me gusta mucho, enhorabuena también por la web.:Aplauso::Aplauso:



Muchas gracias cayooctavioturino

Saludos...

---------- Post added 17-jun-2013 at 14:51 ----------

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 17-Junio-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 17 de Junio del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 17-Junio-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (19 Jun 2013)

*Clasificación Torneo de Trading de Junio de Dukascopy.*

*Clasificación Torneo de Trading de Junio de Dukascopy.*

He puesto en el blog la clasificación actual del torneo de Dukascopy de Junio, de momento estoy en el octavo puesto que conlleva un premio de 500 dólares, podeis verlo aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Jun 2013)

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Junio-2.013. HOY:*

*El Analisis del Sr. CAVA del 24-Junio-2.013. HOY:*

Archivo de Audio de Analisis Técnico, grabado de Radio Intereconomia el Lunes 24 de Junio del 2.013 a las 7:20 horas, con la participación del Sr. Cava de Bolsacava.com, nos ofrece un analisis y dá un repaso general a todo tipo de Materias Primas, Tipos de interes, Divisas, Indices Bursatiles, Ibex 35, SP 500, el Bono Bund, etc, y nos dá su opinión sobre cual cree que será el escenario más probable de cumplirse en todos los productos que analiza. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: El Analisis del Sr. Cava del 24-Junio-2.013

Nuevo BROKER para practicar TRADING GRATIS en Forex, CFDs, materias primas, indices y acciones, en demo, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Promoción para practicar TRADING gratis, en demo, en el Forex y con CFDs

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Jun 2013)

*Premio del mes de junio del torneo de Trading, 1.000 $.*

*Premio del mes de junio del torneo de Trading, 1.000 $.*

Ya podeis ver la clasificación final del mes de junio de 2.013 en el torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Final Junio 2013 Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Ago 2013)

*Los 40 futuros más negociados en las bolsas mundiales.*

*Los 40 futuros más negociados en las bolsas mundiales.*

He publicado en el blog una lista con los 40 futuros más negociados del mundo, el volumen corresponde al miércoles 31 de Julio de 2.013. Aunque por estas fechas pueda parecer que son días de poco volumen no ha sido así, ya que ese día se notificaron varios datos macro muy importantes, que al fin y al cabo es lo que mueve las bolsas (IPC, PIB, paro, tipos de interés, etc...). Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Los 40 futuros más negociados del mundo.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Ago 2013)

*Torneo semanal de Trading ForexBall, 2º puesto.*

*Torneo semanal de Trading ForexBall, 2º puesto.*

Esta semana he terminado en el segundo puesto, he obtenido un premio de 500 dólares, el rendimiento obtenido con los 10.000 euros virtuales fue del 301 % en 100 horas. 

Es mi segundo podio en este torneo semanal, en el anterior quedé tercero y obtuve un premio de 250 euros. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo de Trading ForexBall, segundo puesto conseguido

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (24 Ago 2013)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, para el segundo semestre del 2.013. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 31-07-2.013

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (21 Sep 2013)

*Primer puesto conseguido en Torneo de Trading*

Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Primer puesto conseguido

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 09-09-2013 hasta el 13-09-2013. He obtenido 500 puntos por 12 predicciones correctas. He quedado en el primer puesto y me llevo un premio de 350 dólares, que está muy bien... jeje... Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Primer puesto conseguido

Saludos...


----------



## Jorkomboi (21 Sep 2013)

Enhorabuena!


----------



## WallStreet (22 Sep 2013)

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Quinto puesto*

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Quinto puesto *

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 16-09-2013 hasta el 20-09-2013. He obtenido 466 puntos por 11 predicciones correctas. He quedado en el quinto puesto y me llevo un premio de 100 dólares. Más información aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Quinto puesto 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (28 Sep 2013)

*Nuevo premio conseguido en Torneo de Trading*

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Quinto puesto*

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 23-09-2013 hasta el 27-09-2013. He obtenido 598 puntos por 12 predicciones correctas. He quedado otra vez en el quinto puesto y me llevo un premio de 100 dólares.

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Quinto puesto

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (6 Oct 2013)

*Clasificación torneo mensual de trading, 2º puesto:*

*Clasificación Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest - OCTUBRE 2.013 -*

Continúo con mi participación en el Torneo mensual de Trading de Dukascopy. En estos momentos, a 5 de Octubre de 2.013, estoy en el 2º puesto, habrá que luchar duramente contra el mercado, contra los demás participantes y contra uno mismo para poder mantener o subir ese puesto en lo que queda de mes, que por cierto es mucho tiempo. 

Información aquí: El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest Octubre 2013

Saludos...


----------



## InsiderFX (6 Oct 2013)

Hola WallStreet. Haces trading?Imagino que, al participar en torneos de Dukas, tradeas FX, como yo -ni idea de que van los torneos-. s2


----------



## WallStreet (6 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Hola WallStreet. Haces trading?Imagino que, al participar en torneos de Dukas, tradeas FX, como yo -ni idea de que van los torneos-. s2



Hola InsiderFX, si, hago trading en el forex y con futuros de indices.

Saludos...


----------



## InsiderFX (7 Oct 2013)

Como ves a los indices americanos? Estoy preparandome para ponerme corto con todo lo que pille... técnico y fundamentales, ya no aguanta más en mi opinión


----------



## WallStreet (8 Oct 2013)

InsiderFX dijo:


> Como ves a los indices americanos? Estoy preparandome para ponerme corto con todo lo que pille... técnico y fundamentales, ya no aguanta más en mi opinión



Tienen una sobrecompra bestial, lo normal es que se corrija semejante sobrecompra.

Saludos...

---------- Post added 08-oct-2013 at 13:05 ----------

Clasificación Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest - OCTUBRE 2.013 -

*Actualización de la clasificación al 08-10-2013 a las 10:15 horas.*

En estos momentos, a 8 de Octubre de 2.013 a las 10:15 horas, estoy en el primer puesto, pero no se puede bajar la guardia ni un momento. 

Mas información aquí:

Trader Contest - Dukascopy Community

y aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest Octubre 2013

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Nov 2013)

*Clasificación Octubre Torneo de Trading Dukascopy.*

*Clasificación Octubre Torneo de Trading Dukascopy.*

He puesto en el blog la clasificación final (provisional) del torneo de Dukascopy de Octubre. He terminado en el puesto 16 y me llevo un premio de 100 dólares. En el torneo han participado 1.014 traders de multitud de paises.
En el mes de duración del torneo he obtenido un capital de 309.690 $, partiendo de 100.000, lo que significa un rendimiento en el mes del 209 %. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Final Octubre 2013 Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest


Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (5 Nov 2013)

*Primer puesto conseguido en Torneo de Trading*

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Primer puesto conseguido*

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 28-10-2013 hasta el 01-11-2013. He obtenido 489 puntos por 10 predicciones correctas. He quedado otra vez en el primer puesto y me llevo un premio de 350 dólares. En este torneo, de momento, he conseguido 2 primeros puestos y 2 quintos puestos. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Primer puesto

Saludos...


----------



## Aro (5 Nov 2013)

Me gusta tu blog. 

¿Conseguiste socios para tu proyecto al fin?


----------



## WallStreet (10 Nov 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Me gusta tu blog.
> 
> ¿Conseguiste socios para tu proyecto al fin?



Si, algunos ya están participando, pero cuantos más socios mejor, no hay límite en el número de socios. Gracias.

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (10 Nov 2013)

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Quinto puesto*

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Quinto puesto *

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 04-11-2013 hasta el 08-11-2013. He obtenido 510 puntos por 11 predicciones correctas. He quedado otra vez en el quinto puesto y me llevo un premio de 100 dólares. En este torneo, de momento, he conseguido 2 primeros puestos y 3 quintos puestos. Más información aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Quinto puesto 

Saludos...


----------



## Aspain11EAFI (11 Nov 2013)

*Más información de interés*

Buenos días,

Nosotros somos Aspain11 asesores financieros independientes y poseemos un servicio premium donde analizamos todos los valores del mercado financiero. También tenemos videos de informes semanales de los sectores más influyentes de la economía.

A modo de proporcionar más información a este hilo os informo por si fuera de vuestro interés ver dichos análisis.

Un cordial saludo

Departamento Financiero Aspain11
Aspain 11. Asesoramiento Patrimonial Independiente


----------



## WallStreet (29 Nov 2013)

*The Wolf of Wall Street - El Lobo de Wall Street*

*The Wolf of Wall Street - El Lobo de Wall Street*

He colocado en el blog el trailer y la información sobre la película The Wolf of Wall Street, dirigida por Martin Scorsese y con Leonardo DiCaprio como principal protagonista.

Narra la historia real de un personaje real ocurrida en los años 90, no dice nada que no sepamos y que sigue ocurriendo hoy en día exactamente igual o peor, pero sin duda alguna es una película que hay que ver. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: The Wolf of Wall Street - El Lobo de Wall Street

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Dic 2013)

*Primer puesto conseguido en Torneo de Trading*

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Primer puesto conseguido*

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 25-11-2013 hasta el 29-11-2013. He obtenido 700 puntos por 14 predicciones correctas. He quedado otra vez en el primer puesto y me llevo un premio de 350 dólares. En este torneo, de momento, he conseguido 3 primeros puestos y 3 quintos puestos. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Primer puesto

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (8 Dic 2013)

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.014.*

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.014.*

Ya está disponible en el Blog el Calendario de Bolsas y Vencimientos de Futuros para USA, CME, Mercado Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, para el año 2.014. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, 2.013-2.014

Saludos...


----------



## Aro (9 Dic 2013)

Tendrías que hacer un itinerario-tutorial explícito con el que enseñar.


----------



## WallStreet (15 Dic 2013)

Aro dijo:


> Tendrías que hacer un itinerario-tutorial explícito con el que enseñar.



No sé a que te refieres, ¿enseñar que? Gracias.


----------



## WallStreet (22 Dic 2013)

*Segundo puesto conseguido en Torneo de Trading*

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Segundo puesto*

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 09-12-2013 hasta el 13-12-2013. He obtenido 230 puntos (han cambiado el sistema de puntuación) por 12 predicciones correctas. He quedado en el segundo puesto y me llevo un premio de 300 dólares. En este torneo, de momento, he conseguido 3 primeros puestos, un segundo puesto y 3 quintos puestos. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Segundo puesto

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Ene 2014)

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.013.*

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.013.*

El Ibex 35 ha terminado el año 2.013 con una subida del 21,41 %, que se ha producido a partir de finales del mes de Junio. Pongo un gráfico del Ibex 35 en velas semanales con el balance, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Balance del Ibex 35 del año 2.013

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Ene 2014)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, para el primer semestre del 2.014. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 31-12-2.013

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Ene 2014)

*Clasificación Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest - ENERO 2014 -*

*Clasificación Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest - ENERO 2014 -*

Continúo con mi participación en el Torneo mensual de Trading de Dukascopy. A 18 de Enero de 2.014 estoy en el segundo puesto, a sólo tres puntos del primero. Información aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest Enero 2014

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (26 Ene 2014)

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Segundo puesto*

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Segundo puesto*

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 20-01-2014 hasta el 24-01-2014. He obtenido 223 puntos por 14 predicciones correctas. He quedado en el segundo puesto y me llevo un premio de 300 dólares. En este torneo, de momento, he conseguido 3 primeros puestos, 2 segundos puestos y 3 quintos puestos. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Segundo puesto

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Feb 2014)

*Clasificación Final Torneo de Trading. Premio obtenido: 2.500 $.*

*Clasificación Final Torneo de Trading. Premio obtenido: 2.500 $.*

He puesto en el blog la clasificación final (provisional) del torneo de Dukascopy de Enero. He terminado en el segundo puesto y me llevo un suculento premio de 2.500 $. En el torneo han participado 916 traders de multitud de paises. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Final Enero 2014 Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest, 2º Puesto

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (11 Feb 2014)

*Resultado Final Torneo de Trading, 1º, Premio: 5.000 $*

*Resultado Final Enero 2014 Torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest, Primer Puesto.*

Dukascopy ya ha publicado el resultado final del Torneo de Trading de Enero 2014. Hay un cambio en la clasificación final. He obtenido el Primer puesto y me llevo un premio de 5.000 dólares. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Resultado Final Enero 2014 Primer Puesto, Torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest.

Saludos...


----------



## Rexter (11 Feb 2014)

Yo hoy he entrado en Viscofan muy cerca del soporte. Creo que tiene que tirar para arriba hasta acercarse a valores cercanos a 39-40 pero quien sabe. A finales de este mes presentan resultados; ya se verá si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## WallStreet (16 Feb 2014)

*Tercer puesto conseguido en Torneo de Fundamentales.*

*Torneo de Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest. Tercer puesto*

Ha terminado el Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest semanal, que empezó el 10-02-2014 hasta el 14-02-2014. He obtenido 237 puntos por 13 predicciones correctas. He quedado en el tercer puesto y me llevo un premio de 250 dólares. Más información aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Torneo Dukascopy Fundamental Analysis Contest - Tercer puesto

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (2 Mar 2014)

*Clasificación Torneo de Trading, 10º, Premio: 500 $.*

*Clasificación Febrero 2014 Torneo Dukascopy Trader Contest, Décimo Puesto. *

He puesto en el blog la clasificación final (provisional) del torneo de Dukascopy de Febrero. He terminado en el décimo puesto y me llevo un premio de 500 $. En el torneo han participado 992 traders de multitud de paises. Más información aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Clasificación Final Febrero 2014 Torneo de Trading: Dukascopy Trader Contest, Decimo Puesto 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Abr 2014)

*Simulador IRPF Oficial, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal 2014:*

*Simulador IRPF Oficial, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal 2014:*

Ahora que nos acercamos a la fecha en que debemos hacer la Declaración de la Renta he colocado en el blog una Guia Fiscal muy útil sobre el IRPF 2.014 (ejercicio 2.013) que incluye las tablas con los tramos de gravamen, un enlace directo al Simulador Oficial de la AEAT sobre la declaración de la Renta y un enlace directo para descargarse el programa de ayuda PADRE. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: IRPF 2.014, Simulador, Programa PADRE, Tramos y Guía Fiscal IRPF 2.014 -Ejercicio 2.013-

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (16 Abr 2014)

*Calendario con los festivos de Semana Santa:*

*Calendario con los festivos de Semana Santa:*

Tenéis disponible en el Blog el Calendario con los días festivos para Semana Santa. Aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Calendario de Bolsas: USA, M. Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, 2.013-2.014 

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (29 Jun 2014)

*Concurso "I Love Extreme" Dukascopy*

*Concurso "I Love Extreme" Dukascopy*

Dukascopy ha creado un concurso en el que los participantes aportan fotos o vídeos de situaciones de riesgo en la vida real, he decidido participar ya que soy muy aficionado a la bicicleta de montaña, me he comprado una cámara y estos días he realizado un vídeo de 5 minutos con la bici, lo hice deprisa y corriendo ya que sólo queda de plazo hasta el lunes para poder participar en esta ronda. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Concurso "I Love Extreme" de Dukascopy

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (4 Jul 2014)

*Primer Puesto en Torneo Dukascopy Binary Options de Junio*

*Primer Puesto en Torneo Dukascopy Binary Options de Junio*

Ha finalizado el torneo Dukascopy Binary options contest de Junio, he conseguido el Primer Puesto que conlleva un excelente premio de 2.000 usd. 

Dukascopy tardará unas dos semanas en publicar los resultados oficiales del mes de Junio, pero no creo que haya ninguna modificación, al menos en lo que se refiere a mi clasificación. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Primer Puesto en Torneo Dukascopy Binary Options

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (13 Jul 2014)

*Resultado Final Junio 2014 Torneo Dukascopy Binary Options, Primer Puesto.*

*Resultado Final Junio 2014 Torneo Dukascopy Binary Options, Primer Puesto.*

Dukascopy ha publicado el resultado final del Torneo de Opciones Binarias de Junio 2014. No hay cambios respecto a la clasificación provisional. He obtenido el Primer puesto y me llevo un premio de 2.000 $. Más información aquí: 

El Blog de WallStreet: Resultado Final Junio 2014 Primer Puesto, Torneo Dukascopy Binary Options

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Jul 2014)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, para el segundo semestre del 2.014. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 30-06-2.014

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (27 Nov 2014)

*Tributación de las plusvalías en la reforma fiscal 2015.*

Tributación de las plusvalías en la reforma fiscal 2015.

A partir de 1 de Enero de 2015 entra en vigor la nueva reforma fiscal, que abarca distintos aspectos. En el blog os indico algunos que, como inversor, pueden afectarte de forma especial, aquí lo tenéis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Tributación de las plusvalías en la reforma fiscal 2015

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (17 Dic 2014)

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.015.*

*Calendario de Bolsa en USA, CME, MEFF y EUREX 2.015.*

Ya está disponible en el Blog el Calendario de Bolsas y Vencimientos de Futuros para USA, CME, Mercado Continuo, MEFF y EUREX, para el año 2.015. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (1 Ene 2015)

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.014.*

*BALANCE del Ibex 35 del Año 2.014.*

El Ibex 35 ha terminado el año 2.014 con una subida del 3,66 %. Pongo un gráfico del Ibex 35 en velas semanales con el balance, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Balance del Ibex 35 del año 2.014

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (14 Ene 2015)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, para el primer semestre del 2.015. Aquí la teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 31-12-2.014

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (12 Abr 2015)

*Simulador IRPF Oficial, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal 2015:*

*Simulador IRPF Oficial, Tramos, P. PADRE y Guia Fiscal 2015:*

Ahora que nos acercamos a la fecha en que debemos hacer la Declaración de la Renta he colocado en el blog una Guia Fiscal muy útil sobre el IRPF 2.015 (ejercicio 2.014) que incluye las tablas con los tramos de gravamen, un enlace directo al Simulador Oficial de la AEAT sobre la declaración de la Renta y un enlace directo para descargarse el programa de ayuda PADRE. Aquí lo teneis:

El Blog de WallStreet: IRPF 2.015, Simulador, Programa PADRE, Tramos y GuÃ­a Fiscal IRPF 2.015 -Ejercicio 2.014-

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (18 Feb 2017)

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35, Enero 2017*

*Valores y Ponderaciones del Indice IBEX 35.*

He realizado una tabla con la nueva composición y ponderación de los valores del Ibex 35, ordenada de mayor a menor ponderación, para el primer semestre del 2017. 

Aquí la tenéis:

El Blog de WallStreet: Ponderación y Valores del Ibex 35 al cierre de la sesión del 30-12-2016

Saludos...


----------



## WallStreet (15 Abr 2017)

*Todo sobre el IRPF 2017 (ejercicio 2016)*

*Todo sobre el IRPF 2017 (ejercicio 2016)*

► Simulador Oficial de la declaración de la renta IRPF 2017 (Ejercicio 2016) de la AEAT.

► Declaración Renta Web 2017 -sustituto del programa PADRE- (Ejercicio 2016).

► ¿Quién tiene obligación de declarar la renta IRPF?

► Manual práctico oficial de RENTA 2017 (Ejercicio 2016).

► Guía Fiscal Renta IRPF 2017 -Ejercicio 2016- (cómo pagar la menor cantidad de impuestos posible, sin faltar a sus obligaciones fiscales).

► Guía Fiscal Renta Patrimonio 2017 -Ejercicio 2016- (cómo pagar la menor cantidad de impuestos posible, sin faltar a sus obligaciones fiscales).

► Tablas con la escala de gravamen en el IRPF 2017 -ejercicio 2016-

Toda la información la tenéis en el blog, aquí:

El Blog de WallStreet: Renta IRPF y Patrimonio 2017, Declaración Renta Web, Simulador, Tramos y Guías Fiscales 2017 -Ejercicio 2016-

Saludos...


----------

